# Magician



## Black Mirror (Jun 28, 2012)

In the village of Adatt, Iremi, the tomboy granddaughter of a local witch, sees the infamous mage Edermask en route to her hometown. Wanting to find out who is stronger, she sets off to challenge him with her childhood friend Enzu, a novice swordsman who is always being dragged around wherever she goes… However in the background there is a war going on between the two powerful nations Teodorl and Aleumhan in order to rule the sea! 

*Genre*
Action  Adventure  Comedy  Drama  Fantasy  Mystery  Romance

Chapter 1


----------



## gumby2ms (Jun 29, 2012)

there are a lot more in raws. also think there's already a thread. enjoy this. a slower place but it builds and grows.

as of so far about 92% through arc 1. also there is another 80 ish after that.


----------



## Raptorz (Jun 29, 2012)

This manga is glorious.


----------



## IdeNoreen (Jun 29, 2012)

This manga is glorious.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jun 29, 2012)

it's navar. a lot of good webcomics there. some with slow and some with fast translators.


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 1, 2012)

Last chapters were sad. Poor D and Maudlen. I wish he were just stunned/knocked out but it doesn't seem to be the case (not to mention it'd have cheapened drama).


----------



## Black Mirror (Jul 1, 2012)

Yeah, I also hoped D was just knocked out... new chapter is so confusing... poor matthew, edermask lost his mind somehow


----------



## Morglay (Jul 9, 2012)

Love this one and think it needs more love. 1 question though about chapter 174:


*Spoiler*: __ 



How the hell does knowing the technique make it any easier to counter? If it is really what they think it is.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Jul 12, 2012)

this is rich.

it's kjust that tyhe first 6 chapters aren't that good.

the art is SO much better latter. and it's wayyyyyy too rpgish but still kinda original.

great read. i'm on chapter 155 abnd going.

in about 2 hours I'll be in 178 :~~~~~~~~~~~

happy and sad at same time.


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 15, 2012)

180th chapter.

What a sad way to end part 1. Didn't expect another death so soon. 



P.S. This series needs to be added to Library Index.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jul 30, 2012)

This needs more supporters ~

You think Iremi is in love with edermask? She is acting weird somehow, I hope she won't turn into a chicken  I wonder why Matthew won't turn into a dragon and improve her skills as one. She should be able to control it...


----------



## yo586 (Jul 30, 2012)

She obviously is head over heels, I'm in my first love with an older man, phase.  I wish Enzu would live a little and enjoy some of the attention all the other women are giving him.

Don't think I'd be too keen on this manwha if I was reading it weekly, but love it because of the quicker scans.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jul 30, 2012)

yeah iremi is hard to read about here and edermask. needless to say she is often a spoiled brat. really like how matthew has developed helped cope with the death of dirt.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Jul 31, 2012)

I would love to know more about the talking sword. Also, kudos for one man army scans, the guy's a beast, there's always a new chapter to read. 

meh, Iremi is getting on my nerves, she's so spoiled and bratty, someone gotta give her a good spanking.


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 31, 2012)

I dislike how Matthew looks after time-skip. That armor and haircut looks ugly on her. When she sparred with Enzu it looked ok, but otherwise...


----------



## Mizura (Jul 31, 2012)

That's my biggest issue with Magician: the awful, awful costume designs. Why is Matthew walking around in her undies? Why is Iremi dressed like a jester? And for god's sake, why are all the girls walking around in the wilderness in high heels? Doesn't the author realize how awkward it is when the heels sink straight into mud or gets stuck in rocks? And they're supposed to run around in them?

This is really too bad because the art really improved with time. If the author had bothered spending a few more hours on costume design, maybe it wouldn't be so grating for me.  It is pretty unpleasant when most of the art is gorgeous, but most of the time the panels are focused on those ridiculous outfits.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jul 31, 2012)

Mizura said:


> That's my biggest issue with Magician: the awful, awful costume designs. Why is Matthew walking around in her undies? Why is Iremi dressed like a jester? And for god's sake, why are all the girls walking around in the wilderness in high heels? Doesn't the author realize how awkward it is when the heels sink straight into mud or gets stuck in rocks? And they're supposed to run around in them?
> 
> This is really too bad because the art really improved with time. If the author had bothered spending a few more hours on costume design, maybe it wouldn't be so grating for me.  It is pretty unpleasant when most of the art is gorgeous, but most of the time the panels are focused on those ridiculous outfits.



Luffy would say these are "Magical heels" XD

Well, I'm more curious what kind of super witch is sealed inside iremi. They were talking about it as if she wouldn't be the same characterwise. 

But I agree, the fashion is at least ugly though I dont really care. There are a lot of secrets to be discovered such as Nastasha's role in this and what happened to the witch before Iremi. Are there any other elves? If there are Elves, are there hobbits and dwarfs as well or even orcs etc.?

Janus also mentioned their world is bigger than edermask can imagine, so It's really interesting.


----------



## Tenderfoot (Aug 1, 2012)

MrCinos, what manga is you sig from?


----------



## Morglay (Aug 1, 2012)

Tenderfoot said:


> MrCinos, what manga is you sig from?



I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## XxShadowxX (Aug 1, 2012)

Tenderfoot said:


> MrCinos, what manga is you sig from?



Noblesse, another Naver Manhwa. Also check out Tower of God if you're into them.


----------



## Tenderfoot (Aug 3, 2012)

XxShadowxX said:


> Noblesse, another Naver Manhwa. Also check out Tower of God if you're into them.



Thanks, Already reading Tower Of God, It Rocks!


----------



## rhino25 (Aug 4, 2012)

The story is good, the characters are fun and I love the setting, but when I first started reading this a few months ago I thought the artist was drawing this with a paint brush between his toes LOL. The art has improved drastically since it started though. 

Anyone turned off by the art style should keep reading for a bit and give it a chance.

Hope we get some flashbacks once Edermask shows up again! I want to know what the hell happened during that 8 (or was it 6?) year timeskip damnit!


----------



## rhino25 (Aug 19, 2012)

I was hoping Molly's servant was a badass! Wonder if he's some sort of demon. Can't wait for the next chapter. 



That was so great


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Aug 19, 2012)

I've been taking a look at the raws and... about Molly and Pierre...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Pierre has some strange skill that uses wires/lines to attack and defend. Also, Molly looks quite skilled at ice magic


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 1, 2012)

Man, this shit's awesome, why is there no talk about it?  More people need to read Magician. And from what I gather, the raws are quite far ahead, so releases seem to be going fast.

Although Vol. 2 feels to be a bit slow, it's taking its sweet time in setting things up.
Although we got some interesting characters lined up. Hazel and Pierre are all-around badasses. And I like Phobia, even though she hasn't done anything. Enzu also got some much needed lessons. It's good that the setbacks of solo training were brought up.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 1, 2012)

Is this a manga or a manwha? And if it's a manga what magazine is it serialized in?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 1, 2012)

It's a webtoon on Naver.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 1, 2012)

Starting to read now.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 1, 2012)

Pesky Bug said:


> It's a webtoon on Naver.



Ugh, fuck this then.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 1, 2012)

I am glad that Time still maintains his status as the beast. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




For a monster amongst monsters to be too scared to take him on 1vs1... Epic.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 1, 2012)

^ Yeah, he's beast. Too bad he had to go so fast. 
Actually, Enzu really doesn't have any luck, does he? His dad died, D died, Time died, Eder went off without the group... I don't sense a good future for Hazel.

And at first I didn't really catch the connection between Pierre and Huan. Even when he mentioned the 3 eyes. Totally slipped my mind.



Nensense said:


> Ugh, fuck this then.


... Why exactly.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 1, 2012)

Pesky Bug said:


> ... Why exactly.



I don't like Manwhas, I don't like the art styles or the way they are supposed to be read and they all feel so derivative.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 1, 2012)

Pesky Bug said:


> ^ Yeah, he's beast. Too bad he had to go so fast.
> Actually, Enzu really doesn't have any luck, does he? His dad died, D died, Time died, Eder went off without the group... I don't sense a good future for Hazel.
> 
> And at first I didn't really catch the connection between Pierre and Huan. Even when he mentioned the 3 eyes. Totally slipped my mind.



From the moment Pierre showed his power I immediately connected it to Huan. It had to be, was just too similar. Was nice to get a little background on the eyes as well... I wonder if Huan's eyes fixated on Janus?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 1, 2012)

It seems like the most likely explanation.
Though there's also how exactly this whole thing works. Like what criteria their eyes have when they choose an owner. From the way Pierre's talked, it can't be based on how people of their race feel about that person.

It's possible Huan's eyes don't have an owner yet and he's following Janus because he threatened him, knowing how powerful the 3-eyed ones (their race really needs to be named) are. Maybe Enzu will be Huan's owner if that's the case.  Though maybe it'd be predictable?


----------



## Morglay (Oct 1, 2012)

Pesky Bug said:


> It seems like the most likely explanation.
> Though there's also how exactly this whole thing works. Like what criteria their eyes have when they choose an owner. From the way Pierre's talked, it can't be based on how people of their race feel about that person.
> 
> It's possible Huan's eyes don't have an owner yet and he's following Janus because he threatened him, knowing how powerful the 3-eyed ones (their race really needs to be named) are. Maybe Enzu will be Huan's owner if that's the case.  Though maybe it'd be predictable?



True would be funny (the part about Enzu)... I just came to that conclusion as I remembered the panels where Time was messing with him. The whole dialogue of: "Is Janus a handsome guy? You know I am handsome too." He seemed to get a bit pissed about it.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 1, 2012)

It could be for a lot of reasons. Could be as to why he's following Janus, or it could be that he was ticked off at his opponent casually making small talk. Until we get something definite on Huan, it could be anything.

And that's also one of the many reasons Time is awesome.  Speaking of, I just can't pronounce his name as Ti-Meh. It's not physically possible for me.


----------



## gumby2ms (Oct 1, 2012)

yeah i have read a head a bit, raws have crazy shit going down. there are elves, red eyes, dragons wonder what others will come to be. we've also had undead.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 2, 2012)

I went and "read" the latest chapter on Naver when I caught up. It looks like Enzu's gonna have it rough. Though I didn't want to spoil myself too much.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 2, 2012)

Ti-Meh always reminds me of Timmy off South Park... I kind of pronounce it like that. Are the undead actual undead? Or zombies?


----------



## Kirito (Oct 2, 2012)

Just got done with the marathon.

I hope Iremi sticks with the princess hairstyle or comb it down.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 2, 2012)

Dude, that was fucking fast...

Ah, and Chapter 39 of V2 was just released.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 2, 2012)

I had time.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 2, 2012)

So it seems. 
Honestly, I've grown pretty fond of Iremi's messy hair. It looks nice on her.

And the newest chapter wasn't really all that. Just them revealing what we already saw and talking even more about how creepy he is. And I'm not really that used to Korean honorifics so the making fun of Enzu felt too long.

Still interested why there was an granny maid in the mansion of Lord Loli.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 2, 2012)

I chuckled a little at that part. Being exposed to different K-dramas does that to you. Basically, it's a Korean thing. Only females use Unni to address an older female, but Enzu screwed up and used Unni too instead of Noonim.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 3, 2012)

Chapter 40 of V2
Start of a new... arc thing. I don't know how to call them. I like these releases every day. 

[sp]So it looks like shit's _finally_ about to get real.
The exposition of the relationship between the two parties was nice enough, though I'm more itching to get some action done. Hazel following Iremi's critiques was just... 

And I didn't notice before whether the kid needed a crutch to move. Normally, people with peg legs are shown to move about with no real problem. It's a rather nice touch. Unless it's because of an injury apart from the missing leg.[/sp]


----------



## Arkeus (Oct 3, 2012)

Well, this is the 'Iremi is badass' Arc-thing. Sadly she doesn't shine as much in V2, mostly because she sort of take up Eldermask' old role of 'utterly overpowered' so she has to let Enzu play around a bit.

Still, good to see her letting loose a bit


----------



## Kirito (Oct 3, 2012)

I really spoiled myself with everything after last chapter. I invited a Korean friend over and let her translate the chapters from Naver.

Do I love the progression? I have to say, YES I DO.

But she doesn't like webtoons 

What I don't like is the Iremi's "Edermask Disease" or that's how I call it. But that will all change ... in 30 chapters


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 3, 2012)

Impatient Kirito 
Is in 30 chapters when we'll finally move on from Modern? 

And, yeah, it was established quite a while that Iremi is a fucking monster, it was inevitable that she'd grow in power.


----------



## Arkeus (Oct 3, 2012)

Kirito said:


> What I don't like is the Iremi's "Edermask Disease" or that's how I call it. But that will all change ... in 30 chapters



Yeah, Iremi's Eldermask disease is really annoying.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 3, 2012)

Pesky, were you the guy who told me that you loved me simply because everywhere you post I'm there? 

Anyway, no. it's like in maybe 10-15. I'm not gonna spoil anything ... well, maybe the fact that Iremi said this in the latest arc (not my own words and obviously butchered since it's out of my freaking memory): "I know that's not him. That's not him. But why is it that my body won't move? My head knows it's not him but my body won't listen to me!"


*Spoiler*: __ 



Cue Enzu taking on Edermask 1v1.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Oct 3, 2012)

Kirito said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Cue Enzu taking on Edermask 1v1.



Enzu wouldn't stand a chance. He hasn't even reached half of Time's power level.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 3, 2012)

Kirito said:


> Pesky, were you the guy who told me that you loved me simply because everywhere you post I'm there?


No, can't say that I was.  Though I *do* see you at a lot of places.


----------



## Arkeus (Oct 4, 2012)

Iremi really needs more moments to shine in V2... i think the current 'Chapter' is the only time she really let herself play out, which is sad.


----------



## Arkeus (Oct 4, 2012)

Well, the new chapter is here. First dose of Riemi Badass-ness in V2


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 4, 2012)

Chapter 41 of V2

Yeah, that was pretty Edermask of her. 

And it looks like this is the end of daily releases.  It was so awesome, too.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 4, 2012)

Well, it's back to the "Ye Olde Ignore The Series Until Such Time There Are 20 Chapters Translated" standby.


----------



## Arkeus (Oct 4, 2012)

Kirito said:


> Well, it's back to the "Ye Olde Ignore The Series Until Such Time There Are 20 Chapters Translated" standby.



Well, he will still put out two updates a week or so. So we'll...slowly...get up to date.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 4, 2012)

Iremi was a bit of a BAMF this chapter. Made a nice change from molesting wanted pictures of the Ancient Bishi.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 4, 2012)

Arkeus said:


> Well, he will still put out two updates a week or so. So we'll...slowly...get up to date.



With the webtoon format, I doubt it'll be that slow.



Moglay said:


> Iremi was a bit of a BAMF this chapter. Made a nice change from molesting wanted pictures of the *Ancient Bishie*.





Kidding aside, they're kinda common in manhwas and webtoons aren't they?



Pesky Bug said:


> I'm seriously temped to go and take a look at the untransed chapters.



Don't. Seriously. I now regret doing it.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 4, 2012)

Kirito said:


> Don't. Seriously. I now regret doing it.


But... but... I checked out the newest chapter and[sp]Enzu had a red eye. How? Did Pierre die and Enzu took it? And he was scarred like a friend. I wanna know. I really wanna know. [/sp]


----------



## Kirito (Oct 4, 2012)

Pesky Bug said:


> But... but... I checked out the newest chapter and[sp]Enzu had a red eye. How? Did Pierre die and Enzu took it? And he was scarred like a friend. I wanna know. I really wanna know. [/sp]




*Spoiler*: __ 



Nah, mang. Pierre is alive. Don't worry.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 4, 2012)

Kirito said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, mang. Pierre is alive. Don't worry.


[sp]That's a relief. Enzu needs an older brother figure in his life who doesn't go and die.[/sp]


----------



## Kirito (Oct 4, 2012)

Pesky Bug said:


> [sp]That's a relief. Enzu needs an older brother figure in his life who doesn't go and die.[/sp]




*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope Molly's crush on Edermask is just a cover though. Pierre's really what Enzu would be if Iremi doesn't grow out of hers (though Enzu's really earning some points out there).


----------



## gumby2ms (Oct 4, 2012)

you to are talking about the raws but hilariously haven't read the raw one ch back. 

with the amount of development left for the series and the characters i predict part two will have a villain other then janus or possibly greater then janus. huan and janus are pretty badass but a third party or evil empire of some kind will be needed for them to keep up the slow and steady enzu power-up they have been achieving. maybe something with Mathew and dragons. or some prophecy dealing with overpowered iremi. 

there spoiler free and basically states this series has a lot more gas in the tank.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 4, 2012)

Did you miss the post where I said I had a Korean friend spoil it for me? Besides, I think you looked at the tags, and I'm telling you, I haven't divulged everything yet. Just bits and pieces.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 4, 2012)

How is it hilarious? After I caught I went and read the latest chapter that was on Naver. That's it. It's not like I read a whole bunch of shit except for that "one chapter back".


----------



## Kirito (Oct 5, 2012)

New chapter out.

Iremi be summoning that Treebeard.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 5, 2012)

Chapter 42 of V2
So after they say they'll stop with the daily releases, they release a chapter the next day. 

"If ajussi wasn't here, I would've been the main character."  You've already taken his place.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 5, 2012)

Iremi was beyond beast. So everything Molly said about the contracts with one spirit does not apply at all to her? Or is it only one type of spirit? (As in element.)


----------



## Arkeus (Oct 5, 2012)

Pesky Bug said:


> Chapter 42 of V2
> So after they say they'll stop with the daily releases, they release a chapter the next day.
> 
> "If ajussi wasn't here, I would've been the main character."  You've already taken his place.



The "regular release" is friday and monday, i think.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 5, 2012)

Moglay said:


> Iremi was beyond beast. So everything Molly said about the contracts with one spirit does not apply at all to her? Or is it only one type of spirit? (As in element.)


No, Molly specifically said it's just 1 spirit of an element (a person can only have 1 element to begin with, anyway). Iremi is just all-powerful.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 5, 2012)

Moglay said:


> Iremi was beyond beast. So everything Molly said about the contracts with one spirit does not apply at all to her? Or is it only one type of spirit? (As in element.)



It applies to everything. It seems that to summon Treebeard, she needed spirits with qualities that would comprise him. Like it had strength, was kinda chaotic, could remember things, had regeneration, could put enemies to sleep ... It's like there's a spirit for everything.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 5, 2012)

Iremi was  

I wanted to see the two female spirits though but this one was 

I really want to see a fight between her and phobia now ~


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Oct 5, 2012)

Pesky Bug said:


> No, Molly specifically said it's just 1 spirit of an element (a person can only have 1 element to begin with, anyway). Iremi is just all-powerful.



LOL

Treebeard. love it.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 5, 2012)

Pesky Bug said:


> No, Molly specifically said it's just 1 spirit of an element (a person can only have 1 element to begin with, anyway). Iremi is just all-powerful.



I thought so, was just making sure i hadn't misinterpreted it.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 8, 2012)

Chapyer 43 of V2

[sp]Typical case of dumbass fodder.  Molly's in plain sight, casting a longass chant and yet they stay in 1 place the entire time. Enzu and Pierre coula cleaned house by the time she finished the spell.[/sp]


----------



## Morglay (Oct 8, 2012)

Pesky Bug said:


> Chapyer 43 of V2
> 
> [sp]Typical case of dumbass fodder.  Molly's in plain sight, casting a longass chant and yet they stay in 1 place the entire time. Enzu and Pierre coula cleaned house by the time she finished the spell.[/sp]



I thought exactly the same. Although Pierre would've been reluctant to with his master there.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 8, 2012)

Pesky Bug said:


> Chapyer 43 of V2
> 
> [sp]Typical case of dumbass fodder.  Molly's in plain sight, casting a longass chant and yet they stay in 1 place the entire time. Enzu and Pierre coula cleaned house by the time she finished the spell.[/sp]



that's true, but maybe she says it really fast  Well anyways, enough fodder killing, time for Phobos and Phobia


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Oct 8, 2012)

If magic was something super-rare It would be fine for those guys to just stand there...

but how many wars happened in a short period of time? people in magician's world are probably well aware of mages and their abilities... those soldiers surely were dumb.

and... gottalove Iremi's magic, it's so cool, theres a 'manga' (well, it tries to emulate manga) here in brazil named Holy Avenger. 

the main character is a druid (and nothing like Iremi) and has a high degree of controll over plants. it's based on dungeons and dragons. 

every time I see Iremi I can't help to think how awesome Druids are.

anyone that likes dungeons and dragons and played as a core druid knows what i'm talking about. ABSOLUTE CONTROLL AND VERSABILITY.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 8, 2012)

Pesky Bug said:


> Chapyer 43 of V2
> 
> [sp]Typical case of dumbass fodder.  Molly's in plain sight, casting a longass chant and yet they stay in 1 place the entire time. Enzu and Pierre coula cleaned house by the time she finished the spell.[/sp]



It's common cases like this on why Ixion Saga is the best anime of the Fall Season. 

Anyway, it looks like mages are glorified fodder clearers. Moving on.


----------



## Arkeus (Oct 8, 2012)

Kirito said:


> It's common cases like this on why Ixion Saga is the best anime of the Fall Season.
> 
> Anyway, it looks like mages are glorified fodder clearers. Moving on.



Lots of mages seems like 'artillery' in one way or another.

It's just that Iremi is so freaking broken....


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 12, 2012)

Chapter 44 of V2

Moooooooooore stalliiiiiiiiiiiiiing











Well, Phobia's awake and knows of what's going on. Hopefully we'll get to see her next chapter.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 12, 2012)

this is getting very damn interesting 

Phobus is surprisingly butthurt, I must say XD


----------



## Kirito (Oct 13, 2012)

Nothing happened. Moving along~


----------



## gumby2ms (Oct 15, 2012)

Link removed
new chapter up. matthew is a bit of a badass.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 15, 2012)

"KUKUKUKUKUKUKUKUKUKU"

Fucking love matthew


----------



## hellosquared (Oct 15, 2012)

I caught up to this manga. Thanks to black mirror for suggesting it.

So two things have been on my mind. Matthew's ass. What does she eat omg.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 15, 2012)

hellosquared said:


> I caught up to this manga. Thanks to black mirror for suggesting it.
> 
> So two things have been on my mind. Matthew's ass. What does she eat omg.



NP 

I think it has something to with her being half dragon 

A Dragon's ass is quite big compared to the rest of the body ^^


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 16, 2012)

Dragon hips.  Too bad her breasts are pressed by armour, tho. That was my main disappointment when the timeskip happened.


----------



## gumby2ms (Oct 16, 2012)

you know her flirting with enzu would break a less obsessed with redhead lolies man. enzu is strong in many ways.


----------



## hellosquared (Oct 16, 2012)

Pesky Bug said:


> Dragon hips.  Too bad her breasts are pressed by armour, tho. That was my main disappointment when the timeskip happened.



Matthew's got it going on 



gumby2ms said:


> you know her flirting with enzu would break a less obsessed with redhead lolies man. enzu is strong in many ways.



yeah I was wondering that. They've got some chemistry going on and I was hoping for something like a love triangle. But you know what Iremi really doesn't look too bad with her hair down.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, Matthew knows Enzu's got a hard-on for Iremi, she wouldn't seriously butt in and try to get Enzu for herself.


----------



## Space (Oct 16, 2012)

Matthew is supposed to be at least 60 years old, I doubt the author sees her as a potential lover for enzu. I see her more of a big sister figure for both enzu and iremi.

(I've been following Magician for quite some time already)


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 16, 2012)

She technically was born 60ish years ago, but time for her was stopped for 40, so I don't think that should count towards her age.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 16, 2012)

If edermask gets nastasha, I wonder with whom Matthew will end up. Like iremi's grandma mentioned, matthew is a perfect birth machine XDDD so I guess, we can expect lots of dragonkids XD

I wonder if she'll end up with a dragon, a human, or someone like her. It better be someone fucking badass...


----------



## Space (Oct 16, 2012)

Pesky Bug said:


> She technically was born 60ish years ago, but time for her was stopped for 40, so I don't think that should count towards her age.



When she was sealed in that egg, she looked like a kid in chapter 142. When she got out of it, she became a mature woman, so those 40 years should be counted towards her age. She might age much slower compared to humans though, since she is a halfblood dragon.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 19, 2012)

A little showing and yet more setting up.
Though Matthew *was* pretty boss.



Kevintju said:


> When she was sealed in that egg, she looked like a kid in chapter 142. When she got out of it, she became a mature woman, so those 40 years should be counted towards her age. She might age much slower compared to humans though, since she is a halfblood dragon.


Like a kid? Not really. Both her and the merchant looked like young adults/teenagers when her identity was revealed.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 19, 2012)

Didn't care about Matthew one bit. She's practically a female Enzu. Character variation, hello?

Niki and Leanne were more interesting. Hoping for more Iremi.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 20, 2012)

You... you... you whaaaa?


----------



## Space (Oct 20, 2012)

Pesky Bug said:


> A little showing and yet more setting up.
> Though Matthew *was* pretty boss.
> 
> Like a kid? Not really. Both her and the merchant looked like young adults/teenagers when her identity was revealed.



In any case, she looked much younger when she got sealed compared to when she got out of it, so it's safe to say she is relatively too old for Enzu.

Last chapter Matthew looked really good. Since she is paired with a Muscle man, I guess she will develop as the power fighter, while Enzu as the nimble fighter.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 20, 2012)

Pesky Bug said:


> You... you... you whaaaa?



Yes, I said it. I don't care about Matthew anymore.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 20, 2012)

Kirito said:


> Yes, I said it. I don't care about Matthew anymore.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 20, 2012)

forget about him  He most likely prefers lolis


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 20, 2012)

No! He must be vanquished!


----------



## Kirito (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## Arkeus (Oct 22, 2012)

And here comes the new chapter
Ah, Iremi is being Iremi


----------



## Space (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm starting to believe that the title is referring to Iremi and not Edermask


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 22, 2012)

Somehow I think iremi will turn evil at some point  I somehow wish for it  torturing would fit her somehow


----------



## Arkeus (Oct 22, 2012)

Kevintju said:


> I'm starting to believe that the title is referring to Iremi and not Edermask



Iremi being the ultimate Mage is much more likely than Eldermask being it, yes. As Sealed!Iremi is almost at the level of Eldermask...


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Oct 22, 2012)

getting hit by a flexible giant piece of wood must hurt as hell. not to mention being grabbed by it.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 22, 2012)

And I got my wish for more Iremi. Though reading the raws ahead might have done that for me 

Hahh, if only Vine Whip in Pokemon looked like that.


----------



## Space (Oct 22, 2012)

Arkeus said:


> Iremi being the ultimate Mage is much more likely than Eldermask being it, yes. As Sealed!Iremi is almost at the level of Eldermask...



That is interesting, because there must be some kind of reason why she is so ?ber and got sealed. It can't be just some sort of a coincidence that Edermask picked her up when she was young.


----------



## Arkeus (Oct 22, 2012)

Kevintju said:


> That is interesting, because there must be some kind of reason why she is so ?ber and got sealed. It can't be just some sort of a coincidence that Edermask picked her up when she was young.



Janus seemed to know the other mage mentionned that could have been like Iremi (he think something like "is she like.." when he sees her), but Eldermask himself seems to lack information on what exactly Iremi is.


----------



## Space (Oct 22, 2012)

By other mage you mean Ethan? I think I'm gonna re-read the earlier chapters when I've got some free time. I've been following this for so long, I forgot most details.

And yeah, Edermask did seem pretty oblivious until he got into Iremi's dream by chance. That's why I think an even higher power, yet to be introduced, is influencing Edermask's and Iremi's actions.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 22, 2012)

I think that higher power is the Eye though.


----------



## Arkeus (Oct 22, 2012)

Kevintju said:


> By other mage you mean Ethan? I think I'm gonna re-read the earlier chapters when I've got some free time. I've been following this for so long, I forgot most details.
> 
> And yeah, Edermask did seem pretty oblivious until he got into Iremi's dream by chance. That's why I think an even higher power, yet to be introduced, is influencing Edermask's and Iremi's actions.



No, there is a very powerful Sorceress that lived a few countries away, i think a couple centuries ago. Eldermask never met her, but he references her when thinking about Iremi. I think Janus does the same.



Kirito said:


> I think that higher power is the Eye though.



I think that higher power is the grandma's organization.


----------



## Sliver Fang (Oct 29, 2012)

Magician where have you been my whole life.  After hearing about it through these forums i pulled a marathon and is currently caught up and i have to say it does not disappoint one bit.

By far Iremi is my favorite due to her awesomeness and her being so damn powerful with the seal.  You guys think she'll ever surpass the likes of Edermask or Janus someday?

Again thank you op for getting Magician into my life.​


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 30, 2012)

Sliver Fang said:


> Magician where have you been my whole life.  After hearing about it through these forums i pulled a marathon and is currently caught up and i have to say it does not disappoint one bit.
> 
> By far Iremi is my favorite due to her awesomeness and her being so damn powerful with the seal.  You guys think she'll ever surpass the likes of Edermask or Janus someday?
> 
> Again thank you op for getting Magician into my life.​



 no prob, I had the same feelings. Finally a female main character that is actually damn awesome. 

And yes, I also think she'll surpass Edermask and Janus sooner or later.


----------



## Kirito (Nov 6, 2012)

Pierre gonna whip some knights.


----------



## Space (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm afraid Pierre will fight like a little girl since he won't use his eyes. Well, at least till Molliviore gets knocked out and Pierre goes Super Saiyan.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 6, 2012)

I stopped reading like a year ago because the release schedule was all over the place and I just got back into this. The end of Part I was so sad


----------



## Sliver Fang (Nov 6, 2012)

Kevintju said:


> I'm afraid Pierre will fight like a little girl since he won't use his eyes. Well, at least till Molliviore gets knocked out and Pierre goes Super Saiyan.



I totally agree with this.  Pierre won't be doing anything until Millovoire "disappear".  On a tangent was i the only one who hated her guts until just recently. With her helping Iremi and being like a big sis to her.



White Silver King said:


> I stopped reading like a year ago because the release schedule was all over the place and I just got back into this. The end of Part I was so sad



Poor Dirt .  I totally did not see it coming.  Though after Dirt died i secertly was hoping Matthew would died too ​


----------



## Morglay (Nov 6, 2012)

I miss "D", he was a don...


----------



## Kirito (Nov 6, 2012)

Kevintju said:


> I'm afraid Pierre will fight like a little girl since he won't use his eyes. Well, at least till Molliviore gets knocked out and Pierre goes Super Saiyan.



Nah, I have enough faith that Pierre will activate his Sharingan when Molly isn't looking.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 9, 2012)

I now cannot wait to see Pierre going ape-shit. On dem soldiers.


----------



## Black Mirror (Nov 12, 2012)

Did Pierre just get trolled really hard? XD

Chapter 150


----------



## Morglay (Nov 12, 2012)

That was more enjoyable then I expected. Pierre is awesome, even if Huan does shit on him.


----------



## Kirito (Nov 13, 2012)

I have a feeling Molly has something even deeper down, more than she lets on.


----------



## Black Mirror (Nov 13, 2012)

Kirito said:


> I have a feeling Molly has something even deeper down, more than she lets on.



           .


----------



## Space (Nov 13, 2012)

Somehow I can't really understand how Hazel had problem taking on 2 soldiers, while Enzu could take on 5-6 soldiers, because Enzu had such a difficult time fighting against Hazel during their training.

I can easily accept that Enzu > Hazel, even during their training, but the difference is IMHO a little bit too big now. A more fair comparison IMO would be 4 soldiers for Hazel with mid-difficulty, and 6 soldiers for Enzu with mid/high-difficulty.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Roharu (Nov 13, 2012)

Kevintju said:


> Somehow I can't really understand how Hazel had problem taking on 2 soldiers, while Enzu could take on 5-6 soldiers, because Enzu had such a difficult time fighting against Hazel during their training.
> 
> I can easily accept that Enzu > Hazel, even during their training, but the difference is IMHO a little bit too big now. A more fair comparison IMO would be 4 soldiers for Hazel with mid-difficulty, and 6 soldiers for Enzu with mid/high-difficulty.
> 
> What do you guys think?



Well, I think Enzu was overreacting in the training, even the magic sword stated that Hazel was on Matthew's level at the best and that Enzu was superior in every aspect. Besides, we have Enzu kind of believing everyone is very powerful when in reality it was him just overreacting to something new. So, from now on we should dismissed Enzu's comments or actions about someone and just believe in his magical sword.

Also, I would say Enzu took on 6 soldiers with low-mid difficulty since he wasn't even tired and was pushing all 6 soldiers back and injuring them, just saying.


----------



## Kirito (Nov 13, 2012)

I think Hazel has no problem taking on 2 soldiers, it was the fact that he was taking on 2 reinforced soldiers, whereas he had no enchantments on himself. Molly or Iremi should have known to cast body strengthening spells on Hazel at least.


----------



## Roharu (Nov 13, 2012)

Kirito said:


> I think Hazel has no problem taking on 2 soldiers, it was the fact that he was taking on 2 reinforced soldiers, whereas he had no enchantments on himself. Molly or Iremi should have known to cast body strengthening spells on Hazel at least.



Yes, reinforcement soldiers. I'm sorry, I kind of got lazy in the answer to add that word. Hazel can take on any normal soldiers with easy. And I would like him to obtain some boost using a spell or something like that because, as things are right now, Enzu and Pierre will do all the fighting.... and if Iremi arrived with them... well, Iremi will probably solos everyone IMHO.


----------



## Drakor (Nov 13, 2012)

Something to note is that Enzu never fought Hazel to the death nor had killing intent. Had he intention of doing so, he wouldn't go for physically exhausting strikes which would not kill the opponent, he'd go for a complete mortal blow like he did to the soldiers just now.

As Hazel said, due to having no master and training himself from a young age, he wastes a lot of movement. So Enzu who wastes stamina doing needless attacks on top of his habit of overestimating the enemy, promptly resulted in him tiring out against Hazel whom he is not trying to kill.


----------



## Space (Nov 14, 2012)

Cool, I can live with these explanations


----------



## Arkeus (Nov 14, 2012)

Also, Enzu was at the typical moment where he was very very good, but had a 'small' thing that was hampering everything else in his fighting style (that thing being using movements designed for someone half his size). Once he got told of that problem, him suddenly getting much, much better make sense.


----------



## Black Mirror (Nov 16, 2012)

Link removed

it's getting badass now 

Seems like Iremi won't rape anyone anymore  but oh well, molly enzu and pierre going all out is still awesome especially enzu. 

I was surprised though that dude with yellow eyes didn't receive any damage it seems.


----------



## ISeeVoices (Nov 19, 2012)

Byakuya's arm
pretty good chapter , but today i caved and looked at all the raw's that are there and i'm confused...

*Spoiler*: __ 



Remember , this spoiler tag isn't for nothing
*Spoiler*: __ 



1) Was that the real Eldermask ? i mean he looked just like him and had his ability
2) What was the reason for attacking them?
3) If that wasn't him, the mouthless Eldermask from the last chapter is the real one ?
4) This webtoon is beyond epic  Enzu killing "Eldermask?" was f***ing awesome


----------



## Black Mirror (Nov 19, 2012)

cool. didn't think enzu would take on both of them.  

Molly disappoints


----------



## yo586 (Nov 19, 2012)

ISeeVoices said:


> this
> pretty good chapter , but today i caved and looked at all the raw's that are there and i'm confused...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



Its not the real Edermask, Janus found him on a battlefield and realized he looked a lot like Edermask.  So he made him go around and terrorize to build up Edermask's bad name.  Shitty part is just because he looked like her beloved, Iremi couldn't do anything to attack him.


----------



## Nanja (Nov 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Considering Enzu raped the dude, no way is it Edermask. Like the above poster indicated, it was a fake whose job was to kill the real ones allies.




I miss Edermask, he was my favorite character. Enzu is cool but I don't really love his personality that much right now. I feel like he's trying too hard to be badass or something.

I wonder how powerful Iremi will be. She has a lot of hype but Edermask and Janus seem to have experienced the same type of thing before so it might be underwhelming by their standard I guess.

Question:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Natasha is the sister of Edermask/Janus right? I don't think it was ever explained as such in the translation but I think it's implied in the korean at one point.


----------



## gumby2ms (Nov 20, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



natasha i think is edermask's woman and some rival thing going on. the three were in a group during whole quest for immortality. as for edermask never knew it was fake, thought it was injured real deal. 




what intrigues me is the enhanced general.


----------



## Arkeus (Nov 23, 2012)

Nanja said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Considering Enzu raped the dude, no way is it Edermask. Like the above poster indicated, it was a fake whose job was to kill the real ones allies.




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Did someone get who was that dragon gal from the latest raw? she looks like Matthew's big sister or something.


----------



## louis (Dec 20, 2012)

Just picked up this manga, and I've gotta to say this is by far one of the best Manhwa's I've ever read. Enzu by far is my fav character, its to bad he couldn't get proper training from Time. So far my only complaint about this manhwa is Iremi, she is strong and all and is way better than most manga female leads, but she just annoys the hell out of me for some reason lol.

does anyone know where I can find some summaries of the raws. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I really want to know what Enzu and the fake Edermask were talking about during their fight


----------



## Morglay (Dec 21, 2012)

My God... Those 2 assassins were beast... Who would've thought.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 22, 2012)

Caught up to th series. 10 chapters of pure epic. 
The fights were pretty damn epic. Phobia and Phobos were beast, man. Jolly good show.

Loved how the whole closed eye thing was resolved...  I probably should've expected a humorous outcome.


----------



## Black Mirror (Dec 24, 2012)

1 day 1 scan is back again.

Here's chapter 17

Let's hope omas can endure it until we catch up.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 24, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> 1 day 1 scan is back again.


Fuck yeah!  I love these guys. This is some dedication, man.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 24, 2012)

That Lord... What a scumbag.


----------



## Space (Dec 24, 2012)

Pesky Bug said:


> Fuck yeah!  I love these guys. This is some dedication, man.



It's actually only 1 guy doing everything, OMA Scans stands for One Man Army Scans.

OT: this arc was nice, got to learn 2 great allies and 2 great (temporary?) villains. Also, Iremi's, Matthew's and Enzu's powerlevels are somewhat defined. Not to mention Hazel's contribution, though I doubt we'll see him in the next arc.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 24, 2012)

Those guys won't be temporary. They will be back for Edermask eventually. It is awesome to see everyone getting stronger in this series. With the older/established monsters still retaining their status.


----------



## Space (Dec 24, 2012)

^ well, since it's pretty much confirmed it's not the real Edermask that clich?ly killed Phobia and Phobos' clan, they might become allies at some point in the story. I like their weapon of choice and the level of skill they can display as a duo, though they still have to grow on me a bit longer.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 24, 2012)

Kevintju said:


> It's actually only 1 guy doing everything, OMA Scans stands for One Man Army Scans.


I just thought it was a cool name not that it's an actual one man army.  Even more kudos, then.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 24, 2012)

Yeppers I believe Phobia and Phobos are gonna be allies at some point.


----------



## Black Mirror (Dec 26, 2012)

this

I like dat Hope we'll catch up to the raw.


I had a weird smile when I saw this


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 26, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> I had a weird smile when I saw this


I just had a normal boner.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 26, 2012)

Pesky Bug said:


> I just had a normal boner.



So what circumstances would it be for you to get an abnormal one?


----------



## Space (Dec 26, 2012)

Today's chapter is out. This is the only manwha/manga/webtoon where simply waking up takes up about half a chapter's pages, and yet I didn't mind it.

About time D is re-introduced in the game.


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Dec 26, 2012)

Another good chapter.
I'm still waiting for the translations to catch up to a particular future fight though.

I though Enzu was awesome, but after checking out 'that' fight, Enzu's swagger went to a whole different level.

The things Enzu has to deal with man, I hope it pays out in spades for him in the end.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 26, 2012)

Since it wasn't posted already: Chapter 240

That's how you start a chapter.  That's right, Iremi, snuggle closer.



Kirito said:


> So what circumstances would it be for you to get  an abnormal one?


When I see it, you'll be the first I tell.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 27, 2012)

Chapter 241

Matthew knows what Enzu wants...


----------



## Black Mirror (Dec 27, 2012)

Pesky Bug said:


> Chapter 241
> 
> Matthew knows what Enzu wants...



she knows more than he does 

awesome chapter. I will finally understand the whole fucked up situation.


----------



## Space (Dec 27, 2012)

How would Matthew know he wants a threesome with them?

And wow, didn't expect to see him so soon, he sure does look like the real deal...


----------



## Arkeus (Dec 28, 2012)

Update here

And the plot advances.


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Dec 28, 2012)

Kevintju said:


> How would Matthew know he wants a threesome with them?
> 
> And wow, didn't expect to see him so soon, he sure does look like the real deal...



fufufu prepare to hold on to your butt, it's going to be a bumpy/awesome/enzuisdaman ride. It will get more exciting very soon.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 28, 2012)

And all of a sudden the next chapter starts the end of the daily releases.

/jinx


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 28, 2012)

Amnesiac Edermask feels so weird. 
It's borderlines uneasy to look at him like that. All timid and stuff.


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Dec 29, 2012)

Pesky Bug said:


> Amnesiac Edermask feels so weird.
> It's borderlines uneasy to look at him like that. All timid and stuff.



Soon... soon

YES! YES! It begins  
Enzu's intuition is 100% spot on *grabs popcorn*.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Sucks that Iremi will still be Tsun after what's about to happen.
At least we get that healing scene later which gives me some hope.

Oh and Enzu swag just because he is my favorite character in this story currently.




Magician Vol2.16 Ch.63


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm guessing he's a fake or a copy? Enzu gonna kill him?
Sounds like he's just playing ignorant spoil 4 me plz cus dis guy giving me phaggot vibes and can't wait for trans.


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Dec 29, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> I'm guessing he's a fake or a copy? Enzu gonna kill him?
> Sounds like he's just playing ignorant spoil 4 me plz cus dis guy giving me phaggot vibes and can't wait for trans.




*Spoiler*: __ 




You can find the raws for the next chapters 

All I got from looking at the raws a while back was that he is trying to kill them, so he is probably a clone.

However, he is obviously not like the previous clone in the first chapters of the time-skip. No, this guy is pretty damn strong.

An awesome fight ensues with Enzu killing him, but not before getting roughed up and electrified to the point that the veins in his right eye burst leaving his right eye permanently red.

Some other things happen of course, like Iremi releasing some of her energy/power, near dragon transformations, and other thingd I can't remember.

It should be good stuff in the coming chapters.


----------



## HyperfangTM (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi guys, i have read magician and its awesome and is up to date.  Am I the only one who dislike/disappointed at the "I don't remember anything" thing?  Or do you guys think he is just pretending to not know or is he a fake?


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Dec 29, 2012)

HyperfangTM said:


> Hi guys, i have read magician and its awesome and is up to date.  Am I the only one who dislike/disappointed at the "I don't remember anything" thing?  Or do you guys think he is just pretending to not know or is he a fake?



You'll know within the next 2-3 chapters


----------



## Kirito (Dec 30, 2012)

I now regret looking at the raws. Enzu's getting better and better after each arc.


----------



## Arkeus (Dec 30, 2012)

Kirito said:


> I now regret looking at the raws. Enzu's getting better and better after each arc.



This is mostly because he has so much work to do to catch up with the rest of the group. Matthew too of course, but she has the advantage of her dragon heritage- she'll probably improve quite quickly, and doesn't have the same limits as Enzu.

That's the price of travelling with monsters like Eldermask, let alone Iremi.


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Dec 30, 2012)

Considering that both Edermask and Time felt that Enzu will surpass him (Time), I'd say Enzu has limits that will surpass Matthew. It's a given that Enzu will fight the guy with 3 red eyes as it will show that he has surpassed Time (and probably a fight with the fire mage too, who gave Edermask difficulties and is probably weaker than the Sanjiyan look alike)

The problem is that the enemy has already seen Times best attack (that plus the 3rd eye gave him the victory), so Enzu is going to have to be considerably stronger than Time or he will not stand a chance (well that and after that fight they would still have the 'final boss' to deal with, and possibly a rampaging awakened Iremi. Enzu and Matthew will have their work cut out for them).

What sword ability will surpass rending space and time? Don't know, but Enzu will have to create a skill that is overall better.

Also new chapter is out
Magician Vol2.16 Ch.64


----------



## Arkeus (Dec 30, 2012)

My instinct is that Enzu would deal with Edan, Matthew with Huan, and Iremi with Janus. Hard to say though, as this is a bit too 'shonen logic', and hopefully it won't be that obvious.


----------



## Drakor (Dec 30, 2012)

Considering Huan struggled blocking Time's normal sword strikes, having to have his 3rd eye open to make the break in clashing along with keeping up with his movements; I think he sensed where Time would make the spatial rend, and avoided entering that zone in order to counter. 

Currently Enzu can't make the spatial rending last as long as Time, so perhaps making a thin cut which has a wider range and lasts longer, along with being physically stronger and faster should do it.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 30, 2012)

I love this chapter. Go Enzu!


----------



## Morglay (Dec 30, 2012)

Reread the 1st volume. Enzu part 1 compared to now... One of the best character upgrades I could ever imagine.


----------



## Arkeus (Dec 31, 2012)

Last Daily Update, next update is next monday with the old monday-friday schedule.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 31, 2012)

I think this this Edermask 2's rage comes from the fact that he did all those crimes yet Edermask 1 gets all the recognition.

He's being played by Janus yet he doesn't know a thing about it.


----------



## Arkeus (Dec 31, 2012)

Kirito said:


> He's being played by Janus yet he doesn't know a thing about it.



He seems to be aware that he is Janus' tool. After all, he gets his orders directly from Janus, and given what we learned from Janus in S1 Finale, he most likely got his immortality from Janus too.


----------



## Drakor (Dec 31, 2012)

I went back some chapters and noticed that their staff and swords aren't the same either. For a mage who's traveled so long, and the mention of enchantment stones you'd think it'd hold some significance.

Edermask[1]

*Spoiler*: __ 









Edermask[2]
*Spoiler*: __ 









While going back, I also noticed some stuff which might prove to be very pivotal to the story. 

Since this battle is inevitably going to end in the death Enzu or Edermask[2], I think   is going to help greatly. I'm pretty sure the ring on the string around Enzu's neck is the same ring from Ch27-29, and if it is then it should greatly  or  Enzu from Edermask[2]'s magic in this match as well as not be a random "asspull" if he happens to win. 

Second, Enzu will  be able to use elemental magic with that shape-shifting sword. I guess this means he'll use a normal enchanted dagger as a secondary like when he was a kid?


----------



## Black Mirror (Dec 31, 2012)

damn that schedule  seems like we'll have to wait for OMAS holidays, so he can do 1day scans again ...

anyway I don't really like the developement.

From this point on, I really dislike Iremi. Didn't think she would be so unreasonable and Enzu seems to slowly take over the position of the hero which I also don't really like. I like Iremi as heroine because she is a female character that doesn't get weak in the knees. Enzu is a good character but you see such in many mangas/manhwas - a looser eventually turning into a winner.

Now she'll get in the way as it is and most likely turn into a damsel in distress which I hoped wouldn't happen in this manhwa... oh well, I guess, it was done to avoid, her using all of her powers but it could've been done much better


----------



## Arkeus (Dec 31, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> Now she'll get in the way as it is and most likely turn into a damsel in distress which I hoped wouldn't happen in this manhwa... oh well, I guess, it was done to avoid, her using all of her powers but it could've been done much better



It seems to me that she is having a nervous breakdown because of conflicting brainwashing and spells on her.

1?) Contrary to Enzu, she knows that Eldermask tended to kill people that crossed him in a brutal and derogatory ways
2?)She has been brainwashed since a 5 years old into believing in the sanctity of life and always giving people second chances. You can see in the webtoon multiple instances where it was obvious.
3?) It seems that her seal also tries to enforce that kind of thinking, hence why all of her magic is designed to knock people out/make them sleep/paralyze them.

Basically, i believe this is less "Iremi Damsel in distress", and more "Iremi having a BSOD because dammit brainwashing and seal".

Not sure how it will go from here, though.


----------



## Black Mirror (Dec 31, 2012)

Arkeus said:


> It seems to me that she is having a nervous breakdown because of conflicting brainwashing and spells on her.
> 
> 1?) Contrary to Enzu, she knows that Eldermask tended to kill people that crossed him in a brutal and derogatory ways
> 2?)She has been brainwashed since a 5 years old into believing in the sanctity of life and always giving people second chances. You can see in the webtoon multiple instances where it was obvious.
> ...



Well, her behaviour might have some explanations but the thing that bothers me is that the artist decided to make her that way now. He could've done something less usual and generic. She should be the one protecting Enzu and not the other way around. It was also the perfect opportunity to make her fight this guy after Enzu already had his skirmish with phobia and co. I'm more disappointed in the artist than in the story atm but let's see what happens next.


----------



## Arkeus (Dec 31, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> Well, her behaviour might have some explanations but the thing that bothers me is that the artist decided to make her that way now. He could've done something less usual and generic. She should be the one protecting Enzu and not the other way around. It was also the perfect opportunity to make her fight this guy after Enzu already had his skirmish with phobia and co. I'm more disappointed in the artist than in the story atm but let's see what happens next.



Enzu's story with his Phobia took a good long while to develop- it took him half a dozen fight for him to be able to even realize that he should do somethign about it, and then he engineered a special fight to get over it.

Iremi...It's her first time since Dirt's death that she has been rendered powerless to stop something bad from happening. I don't like what's going on either, but if it means we'll have a arc about Iremi getting past her seal and brainwashing, we'll see.

However, you might be right, and it might just be the Artist being incapable of having a strong woman lead, hence him trying to put more stuff on a less interesting character like Enzu.


----------



## Space (Dec 31, 2012)

I for one think this development suits Iremi's character and role just fine. Yes, I agree her role is that of a strong heroin, but so far she's also been the girl in love with Edermask and never got over it. The fact that Enzu is still friendzoned is proof of that. Little girls in love act irrational, heroin or not, and that's exactly what's going on here. If anything, the author has given Iremi's character more depth with this development in my opinion, because a hero(in) that doesn't have a weak point would be boring.


----------



## Rene (Jan 5, 2013)

So recently discovered this series and was really amazed by it. The story itself isn't that big of a pull, but the characters and world are amazing and draw me in. I'm really sad that I've actually caught up to the translation and have to wait for chapters now. 

Either way, I'm annoyed by the Iremi changes, but I'm annoyed by them in a good way. I don't like seeing her act like this, but from a certain perspective I can understand why she's acting like that.


----------



## yo586 (Jan 5, 2013)

Rene said:


> Either way, I'm annoyed by the Iremi changes, but I'm annoyed by them in a good way. I don't like seeing her act like this, but from a certain perspective I can understand why she's acting like that.



Well said.  Plus Iremi will begin to awaken her godly powers and Enzu will slowly become less and less relevant, good to have his time to shine.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jan 5, 2013)

just looked at the raw


*Spoiler*: __ 



are there two iremis or is it a flash forward? older iremi is  
it might be the other witch that's been mentioned before though


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 5, 2013)

Arkeus said:


> Enzu's story with his Phobia took a good long while to develop- it took him half a dozen fight for him to be able to even realize that he should do somethign about it, and then he engineered a special fight to get over it.
> 
> Iremi...It's her first time since Dirt's death that she has been rendered powerless to stop something bad from happening. I don't like what's going on either, but if it means we'll have a arc about Iremi getting past her seal and brainwashing, we'll see.
> 
> However, you might be right, and it might just be the Artist being incapable of having a strong woman lead, hence him trying to put more stuff on a *less interesting character like Enzu*.



Bag.Baby-dicks.Eat.Them.
--------


Iremi's had a type of princess "im special" syndrome from day 1, that hasn't changed, will likely never change. Major changes were Dirt's death, getting along with blondy and how she'll deal with her infatuation. Bout damn time this happened. Since I'm not on the raws, interested in if she'll start pushing the walls of her morality because of this.



Black Mirror said:


> damn that schedule  seems like we'll have to wait for OMAS holidays, so he can do 1day scans again ...
> 
> anyway I don't really like the developement.
> 
> ...



I didn't like this chick from day god damn 1.
Smug as fuck. This and the Dirt reactions? She needed some more vulnerability seemed like everyone else in this Mangwha even the Invincible Edermask, had a more interesting mental state than she did until post-dirt. Shoot, Dragon-girl better be next.

This was surely needed.
Enzu's constantly been a "why is he even here?" kind of state considering how strong Iremi is, and even more so knowing she's even stronger behind the limit. Dude needed to be more useful to her than as a pack-mule. So far basically everytime he stepped in, Iremi could've, and his only purpose has been a second pair of hands, because she couldn't be there. Im liking that everyone is getting more useful as a whole than specifically making Iremi a one-man juggernaut. Hopefully next one getting some focus is Dragon-girl.


----------



## Drakor (Jan 6, 2013)

Yea, I'm hoping Matthew will be able to increase her proficiency with shifting between dragon and human forms. Having just her wings out in order to fly and increase mobility in combat, breathe fire as a sneak attack, or alter her arms to amp physical power like when she sent Enzu flying. 

Their team combination, due to being the natural counter to Iremi's magic, can help improve Iremi against fire mages via sparring. Best of all...transportation to cross over massive landscapes.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 6, 2013)

Matthew having her wings out during combat wouldn't be wise... Would make her far more vulnerable and a larger to hit target. The rest sounds good though.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jan 6, 2013)

I think I forgot about it but was it mentioned why matthew is half dragon? Did her mom or dad do it with a dragon...?


----------



## Morglay (Jan 6, 2013)

Black Mirror said:


> I think I forgot about it but was it mentioned why matthew is half dragon? Did her mom or dad do it with a dragon...?



Maybe all dragons have a human form of some description? Seems to be the only legit way of this being a reality.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jan 6, 2013)

Moglay said:


> Maybe all dragons have a human form of some description? Seems to be the only legit way of this being a reality.



you mean something like yokai in inuyasha? That would make animal demons a possibility, I like it


----------



## Morglay (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah something like that. Would need more revealed on dragons though before this speculation can become even an educated guess.


----------



## Space (Jan 7, 2013)

Shit is hitting the fan! I repeat! SHIT IS HITTING THE FAN!!


----------



## Drakor (Jan 7, 2013)

I hope author didn't forget about the elemental ring...he introduced the fire resist necklace and the ring back in Ch27-28 and had Iremi's prove its  in Ch138...well it makes sense Matthew has higher durability than Enzu anyway


----------



## Black Mirror (Jan 7, 2013)

damn, omas has school again  And here I thought school might have been some good facility...

oh well. Enzu was roflstomped and Iremi seems slowly to realize what is really going on there (or not duh). I hope she does. Matthew has some fucked up defense. Enzu almost died and she took it like a boss. But it was expected from her. 

fuck, iremi pisses me of so much -.- That's what happens when you masturbate to your idol too much...


----------



## Kirito (Jan 7, 2013)

Drakor said:


> I hope author didn't forget about the elemental ring...he introduced the fire resist necklace and the ring back in Ch27-28 and had Iremi's prove its  in Ch138...well it makes sense Matthew has higher durability than Enzu anyway



But this Edermask uses lightning, not fire.

Also, I've built up immunity to mindbroken girls, so Iremi's denial is nothing new to me.


----------



## Drakor (Jan 7, 2013)

Kirito said:


> But this Edermask uses lightning, not fire.
> 
> Also, I've built up immunity to mindbroken girls, so Iremi's denial is nothing new to me.


Fire? I'm reffering to the elemental ring Enzu got in ch28 along with the necklace Iremi received. Iremi had the necklace prove its mettle when Matthew was going berserk, however the ring hasn't for a serious battle. The only time was when it  the  Enzu  during the fight against the thieves underground. 

Kim Sarae introduced the necklace and ring in Ch28, displayed the Fire Necks resistance in Ch138, hopefully they won't forget Enzu's now that we're in ch246.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 7, 2013)

I really hope Iremi doesn't just sit this one out. She would be extremely useful in this situation.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 7, 2013)

Black Mirror said:


> I think I forgot about it but was it mentioned why matthew is half dragon? Did her mom or dad do it with a dragon...?



Her mum was half-dragon or whatever or got smashed by one.

Seems like it's a full on race, not a real half-breed ting.


----------



## Space (Jan 11, 2013)

That was an incredilbly awesome chapter! The action, the dialogue, the power ups, the emotion, the drama, the tension and what not, all were great! This webtoon is not getting the attention it should get, like a hidden gem, shining brighter with every chapter.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 11, 2013)

She couldn't even heal Enzu?
The fuck is wrong with this hoe?


----------



## Kirito (Jan 12, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> She couldn't even heal Enzu?
> *The fuck is wrong with this hoe?*



currently being mindbroken?


----------



## Morglay (Jan 12, 2013)

Bitch needs to quit with the lost puppy act and step up. That's why I hope Enzu was talking smack to Evilmask. So as well as him getting all enraged and leaving gaps, they can also snap Iremi out of it and show her how different this guy is.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 12, 2013)

Kirito said:


> currently being mindbroken?




She doesn't even have to fight .
She could heal all 3 combatants and let it stall out instead of picking sides and she'd still at least be showing better consideration for her half-dead teammates.


----------



## Space (Jan 14, 2013)

Latest chapter is out: Ch.9

This chapter reminds me a little bit of DBZ, near the end of Goku's and Vegeta's first fight on Earth.


----------



## Kirito (Jan 14, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> She doesn't even have to fight .
> She could heal all 3 combatants and let it stall out instead of picking sides and she'd still at least be showing better consideration for her half-dead teammates.



But as we see this chapter that's all you and wishful thinking.

Anyway, I'm glad Iremi realized her mistake. Now please go out and do your thing.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jan 14, 2013)

noona can spit fire bombs 

I think, Iremi had her first orgasm and can't control her body. That's an explanation I could accept I think...  is here a girl who can empathize with her? I fucking can't, makes me rage like crazy


----------



## Drakor (Jan 14, 2013)

Can't see Edermask[2] allowing her to turn full on Dragon, else he'd have to get really serious since he apparently doesn't have complete fire resist gear...Iremi *must* do something, else  Matthew can die


----------



## Morglay (Jan 14, 2013)

Yeah blablabla Iremi being a noob. 

This doesn't detract from how badass Matthew and Enzu were this chapter. In a Godly display of cool and teamwork they... Cut his cape? Oh well, now we get to see the dragon baby go to town.


----------



## ISeeVoices (Jan 14, 2013)

Btw since this is the real Edermask (at least the one who accomplish obtaining this name and made it known in the world) how are we gonna call the Edermask that we know ?
Edit: I will call him *CARL*


----------



## Space (Jan 14, 2013)

^ Why not Zoidberg?


----------



## Black Mirror (Jan 14, 2013)

lets just call him ajussi.


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Jan 14, 2013)

Drakor said:


> Can't see Edermask[2] allowing her to turn full on Dragon, else he'd have to get really serious since he apparently doesn't have complete fire resist gear...Iremi *must* do something, else  Matthew can die



Why must Iremi do something? 


*Spoiler*: __ 




You will be somewhat disappointed.




Overall I'm enjoying how the battle is going. It's only going to get better.
Now the wait for Friday begins.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jan 14, 2013)

damn, opened the spoiler -.-

Iremi comes closer to rachel level 

why can't we switch Enzu with Iremi  I wouldn't even mind a gay enzu but Iremi just makes me really sad  She better kick ass in her next fight. I hope this will have social consequences. Enzu and Matthew have to treat her differently from now on, with much more mistrust. this might turn out bad though since she has some terrifying powers sealed in her body.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jan 14, 2013)

Started reading this last November but never commented in this thread before.

1. I always disliked Iremi, not a serious dislike but she rubbed me the wrong way. I hated her personality and was wondering how Enzu, Edermask and co. put up with her. Since she was a child, I just put it down to immaturity and growing up coddled in an isolated village. So with the time skip, I had hopes she would mature and become a better character. Only to have my hopes dashed as she was just the same and in fact I started to hate her. Now these latest events just made me straight up hate her. I legitimately scoff at any panel she is in and seriously considering skipping her words. For her character to be redeemed in my eyes would take a huge act of badassery or a heroic act of self sacrificing.

2. Enzu is one of my fav characters. I like his development. He's less wimpy and much more engaging. Love his design as well(no homo) Only down side is that he likes Iremi.  Though sometimes I get a sense that he likes himself some half-dragon. 

3. My fav character was Time. Apart from the awesome name, he was was just, well fucking awesome. The chapters he was involved in were instantly made better and that fight was one of my all time fav fights in any manga period. 

I have a few more thoughts but I'll hold off on them for now. because I'm too lazy


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Jan 14, 2013)

Black Mirror said:


> damn, opened the spoiler -.-
> 
> Iremi comes closer to rachel level
> 
> why can't we switch Enzu with Iremi  I wouldn't even mind a gay enzu but Iremi just makes me really sad  She better kick ass in her next fight. I hope this will have social consequences. Enzu and Matthew have to treat her differently from now on, with much more mistrust. this might turn out bad though since she has some terrifying powers sealed in her body.



Well I mean Iremi gets better as she 

*Spoiler*: __ 




helps Enzu in a tight spot, but then you will rage at Iremi, then everyone will be hype for Iremi, and then it's not what it seems and people will rage again. Then Enzu will activate his swag/tenacity and people will stop hating on Enzu as much. Then the fight ends which I will not spoil.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 14, 2013)

ISeeVoices said:


> Btw since this is the real Edermask (at least the one who accomplish obtaining this name and made it known in the world) how are we gonna call the Edermask that we know ?
> Edit: I will call him *CARL*



No.


Kevintju said:


> ^ Why not Zoidberg?


No.


Black Mirror said:


> lets just call him ajussi.


No.

His name is *Bob*


Do u even Reboot?


Keino-kun said:


> Started reading this last November but never commented in this thread before.
> 
> 1. I always disliked Iremi, not a serious dislike but she rubbed me the wrong way. I hated her personality and was wondering how Enzu, Edermask and co. put up with her. Since she was a child, I just put it down to immaturity and growing up coddled in an isolated village. So with the time skip, I had hopes she would mature and become a better character. Only to have my hopes dashed as she was just the same and in fact I started to hate her. Now these latest events just made me straight up hate her. I legitimately scoff at any panel she is in and seriously considering skipping her words. For her character to be redeemed in my eyes would take a huge act of badassery or a heroic act of self sacrificing.
> 
> ...


It's like we're the same fucking person.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jan 15, 2013)

@ensoriki


----------



## Kirito (Jan 15, 2013)

After all this Iremi complaining I think she's not there to be liked. She's gonna be a plot point sooner or later when her seals break.

Also, her immaturity was kind of obvious the moment she showed up. Enzu grew both in character and skill because of Iremi, now it's Iremi's turn to learn from Enzu.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jan 15, 2013)

I really don't see a problem with Iremi now. All of us didn't like how powerful a showing Iremi had and how she can plow through pretty much everything with her pro skills. Well here it is- emotional trauma that adds more to her character. I can't find it in myself to complain.

Also, Matthew took her clothes off.


----------



## Bielec (Jan 15, 2013)

Never really liked Iremi, but this is annoying, i get that it was shock, but it is not the first time they found wrong person. Well at least Matthew and Enzu can show some skills, and nice teamwork, but i think that even with Iremi, this fight would not be easy, or i'm overestimating this Edermask.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 15, 2013)

Kirito said:


> After all this Iremi complaining I think she's not there to be liked. She's gonna be a plot point sooner or later when her seals break.
> 
> Also, her immaturity was kind of obvious the moment she showed up. Enzu grew both in character and skill because of Iremi, now it's Iremi's turn to learn from Enzu.



When did he learn from her?
His father dying, meeting D and seeing Bob vs Eric or whatever fire crotches name is, sending him on a quest for more powa. The bandit soldier, D's death, Dirt's death. His current demeanor, Enzu's evolved a lot, and Iremi did not contribute to the bulk of that .
Dude used to shit his pants at the idea of fighting Edermask.

With Iremi they would've gotten forest protection to go against the lightning, and this would not be nearly as hard, they could take more risks, and he would need to be more cautious.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 15, 2013)

He learns from her constantly. He has learnt all of the misogynistic, patriarchal stereotypes about women from her. With her irrational behaviour, her inability to cope in high-pressure situations, and the fact she is a person who is completely dominated by her emotions. The ideal candidate for the life of a soldier...

Iremi is not a symbol of female empowerment. Hopefully one day she will be, right now she is the opposite though.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 15, 2013)

Iremi is the worst character in the series, and has been from the first 8 pages of this series.
100% serious.


----------



## Arkeus (Jan 15, 2013)

Lol at all the trash talk.

Iremi has always been the more calculated and mature of the two from the beginning. Every single encounter she had with enemies and friends alike has shown her to be much, much more mature than Enzu, hence why he had to grow up a damn lot to try to 'catch up' to her.

That she is now having a feedback loop with her seal doesn't change that in every single scene she had -and even this scene if it stayed mroe in her point of view- she has had the best analysis of what's going on than any other character but sometimes Eldermask (he sometimes was, weirdly enough, less Perceptive than her).

That a lot of you were butthurt by her tom boyish and childish way to show her affection for others because "butthurt she is trashing my favorite char" doesn't change how freaking composed and insightful she has always been.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 15, 2013)

Arkeus said:


> Lol at all the trash talk.
> 
> Iremi has always been the more calculated and mature of the two from the beginning. Every single encounter she had with enemies and friends alike has shown her to be much, much more mature than Enzu, hence why he had to grow up a damn lot to try to 'catch up' to her.
> 
> That a lot of you were butthurt by her tom boyish and childish way to show her affection for others because "butthurt she is trashing my favorite char" doesn't change how freaking composed and insightful she has always been.



Think I nearly chocked on that horse shit.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jan 15, 2013)

I don't really hate Iremi but I'm very damn curious why sarae decided to make it so extreme. I wouldn't mind if she'd have that reaction on the first sight and then get knocked out of that state as soon as she realized that it's not ajussi. Now that mind-knows-body-resists explanation is sth I can't empathize with. If it's related to her seal, it would be ok but nothing indicates that, so there's sth wrong with her character. If she ends up doing nothing until the very end of this fight, I would like to figure out the reason why Sarae did this to her. Seems to me like a switch of main characters and hyping enzu atm.


----------



## louis (Jan 15, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Iremi is the worst character in the series, and has been from the first 8 pages of this series.
> 100% serious.



Quoted for the god damn truth


At first I tried to tolerate her annoying personality but after f-ing 200 and something chapters, I find myself skipping nearly all of her dialogue bubbles.



The only female characters that dislike more than Iremi is Sakura. You know what fuck it, I think I even like that bitch Rachel from Tower of God more than Iremi.


----------



## Kirito (Jan 15, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> When did he learn from her?



Confidence, maybe? He wasn't in the past, now he's got shitloads of it, even more when he bitchslapped Iremi, figuratively speaking. Iremi always told the guy to get a backbone, now he has it. She was on his case the whole time, mocking him on his weaknesses, now he's overcome it her case against Enzu is now his general demeanor because he's such a smooth operator.

I don't like nagging girls as much as some of you, but tone down the hate, come on. At least she's not as useless as say, Sakura.


----------



## Mizura (Jan 15, 2013)

Black Mirror said:


> Iremi comes closer to rachel level


HEY! Rachel makes a badass villain at least. You may hate her, but you've got to respect her guts for spouting such bullshit lies with a such straight face. D: She's quite an effective manipulator for such a weak nobody, it's just that Koon is one level above her (but this is Koon we're talking about).

Iremi is the reason why I can't get into Magician more. =.=;; The heroine of Kubera is immature too, but at least she's funny as Hell. She kicked a God in the ****. Even the most serious characters seem to turn into comedic material around her. Iremi isn't funny, she's just annoying. Oh well, small consolation at least...


*Spoiler*: __ 



After this battle, Iremi finally changes out of her jester outfit. Aww man, what was the author Thinking with that horrible outfit? I get that designing outfits is hard, but c'mon!




I feel bad for Enzu for liking Iremi, if they do get together his life will be even more hell than right now.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jan 15, 2013)

Arkeus said:


> Lol at all the trash talk.
> 
> Iremi has always been the more calculated and mature of the two from the beginning. Every single encounter she had with enemies and friends alike has shown her to be much, much more mature than Enzu, hence why he had to grow up a damn lot to try to 'catch up' to her.
> 
> ...



I wonder who's your fav character? 

Iremi is extremely talented and confident. That's the main reason why she's composed/calculating against enemies. Plus there was Edermask there so I don't think losing a battle crossed her mind.
Of course Enzu had to "catch up" with her but not in terms of maturity, but in terms of confidence, battle composure/analysis and strength. Of course Iremi is 234587 stronger/talented than Enzu but they are definitely even now in terms of being confident and composed in battle and being able to analyse and opponent and determine strength and possible weaknesses.

I do believe the seal has something to do with her current actions. Her statement that her body was not agreeing with her mind, might have something to do with the seal.(Just a guess)

Also I don't think anyone has a problem with her tom-boyish character. In fact Mathew is also tom-boyish in a sense and most ppl like/tolerate her but I haven't heard anyone dislike her.(according from the batoto forum/comments)


----------



## Morglay (Jan 16, 2013)

Yeah... She is really showing her mature and calculating qualities right now - like she did with Dirt's death. It is why we are all complimenting her so much. 

Just because she is composed when things go her, way doesn't make up for the fact that when shit hits the fan she becomes useless. In dire situations Enzu has shown himself to be a far more mature, composed and suitable as a leader.


----------



## Kirito (Jan 16, 2013)

Moglay said:


> Just because she is composed when things go her, way doesn't make up for the fact that when shit hits the fan she becomes useless. In dire situations Enzu has shown himself to be a far more mature, composed and suitable as a leader.



It also doesn't discount the fact that she becomes better the more a situation benefits her. Did you just all forget what happened in the castle of the loli lord?

In dire situations Enzu has shown himself to be mature? Edermask is Iremi's trauma. Of course Enzu's going to think more logically than her.


----------



## Arkeus (Jan 16, 2013)

Keino-kun said:


> Of course Enzu had to "catch up" with her but not in terms of maturity, but in terms of confidence, battle composure/analysis and strength.



I am not sure why you say "not in terms of maturity". Iremi has always been much more mature than Enzu not only during fights, but when it came to understanding people around her as well as herself.



> Also I don't think anyone has a problem with her tom-boyish character. In fact Mathew is also tom-boyish in a sense and most ppl like/tolerate her but I haven't heard anyone dislike her.(according from the batoto forum/comments)



Matthew is not a tom-boyish character, she is placid as all heck. Her whole character is of the "elder woman" kind where she always smiles softly, comforts and gently tease. She is detached in her personal interactions, *possibly because she had to learn to tone her emotions down*. All that meditation actually having an influence on the character!

Actually, this is something i love in Magician: skills learned by characters are reflected later on in their behavior, and change in behavior change their skill.



Mizura said:


> The heroine of Kubera is immature too, but at least she's funny as Hell. She kicked a God in the ****. Even the most serious characters seem to turn into comedic material around her. (



Meh, Leeze is almost certainly the most mature woman in Kubera we have seen thus far, with the potential exception of your magnificent avatar.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 17, 2013)

Kirito said:


> It also doesn't discount the fact that she becomes better the more a situation benefits her. Did you just all forget what happened in the castle of the loli lord?
> 
> In dire situations Enzu has shown himself to be mature? Edermask is Iremi's trauma. Of course Enzu's going to think more logically than her.



He has so far. With Dirt and now this. I wouldn't want a leader who is only useful when the circumstances are favourable. I would want someone prepared for when a situation doesn't go according to plan. Especially in a world as dangerous and unpredictable as theirs.


----------



## Kirito (Jan 17, 2013)

Moglay said:


> He has so far. With Dirt and now this. I wouldn't want a leader who is only useful when the circumstances are favourable. I would want someone prepared for when a situation doesn't go according to plan. Especially in a world as dangerous and unpredictable as theirs.



But that's you. Iremi has shown that she can turn the tables around too, it was when they were fighting a huge summon of some kind.

Like I said, trauma. Edermask is one, Dirt is too (since you know, first time they've seen someone die) and Enzu was immobilized there with Iremi, don't make it sound like Iremi was the only one who blanked there.


----------



## Arkeus (Jan 17, 2013)

Kirito said:


> Like I said, trauma. Edermask is one, Dirt is too (since you know, first time they've seen someone die) and Enzu was immobilized there with Iremi, don't make it sound like Iremi was the only one who blanked there.



There is also the fact that Iremi has been flat out brainwashed to never kill, which doesn't really help.


----------



## Kirito (Jan 17, 2013)

Arkeus said:


> There is also the fact that Iremi has been flat out brainwashed to never kill, which doesn't really help.



Really? I thought the seal was just to keep her ginormous power in check.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah but during Dirt's death he pulled himself together and helped Iremi sort herself out. He took a leadership role there.

I wasn't saying Iremi isn't more powerful, it's the opposite. That is why it is so annoying to see her so helpless in traumatic situations.

Oh well, guess we just need to have a situation where she has to overcome her trauma/seal conditioning. As Enzu had to overcome his trauma.


----------



## Mizura (Jan 17, 2013)

Arkeus said:


> Meh, Leez is almost certainly the most mature woman in Kubera we have seen thus far, with the potential exception of your magnificent avatar.


Teo is magnificent. xD Strong and confident, but also a generous heart who helps others instead of dwelling on her loss. And in the latest raws, I don't know how she managed to keep her cool, because I'd have shit my pants. D:

I guess what we're arguing about here is the definition of maturity. Oh, we all agree that Iremi is neither weak nor dumb. On the contrary, she's Extremely powerful, extremely smart, a confident leader... and she knows it all and isn't afraid to affirm it. But I think conversely, this may explain why she's weak of mind in the rare instances when she doesn't have the upper hand. Unlike Enzu who's been something of an underdog all this time (and still hasn't quite gotten used to his new popular status), well, in Iremi's case, 90% of her opponents may as well be bugs. :\ Lower than bugs, even, as they get easily swiped away by her vegetables.


----------



## Space (Jan 17, 2013)

At some point after the timeskip, I remember I really didn't like how Enzu was reacting to Iremi's spoiledness (Enzu was like a puppy licking his boss' feet while she was toying with him). I was like, do you even call yourself a man, listening to a woman like that? I used to think that's a good way to interact with women you like, but I've never been so wrong. Okay, enough about my thoughts before I turn this to a How I think we deal with insecurity thread >_<

Having said that, that is all part of their character and is fairly typical for manwha/manga hero(in)s. So I for one am glad Iremi is showing a weak side and Enzu can show his manly side, because they both had it in them.


----------



## Arkeus (Jan 17, 2013)

Kirito said:


> Really? I thought the seal was just to keep her ginormous power in check.



Eldermask remarks a few times that Iremi's hang ups about death and killings are more akin to brainwashing than just a strict education.



Mizura said:


> Teo is magnificent. xD Strong and confident, but also a generous heart who helps others instead of dwelling on her loss. And in the latest raws, I don't know how she managed to keep her cool, because I'd have shit my pants. D:



*Spoiler*: __ 




Don't look behind!





> I guess what we're arguing about here is the definition of maturity. Oh, we all agree that Iremi is neither weak nor dumb. On the contrary, she's Extremely powerful, extremely smart, a confident leader... and she knows it all and isn't afraid to affirm it. But I think conversely, this may explain why she's weak of mind in the rare instances when she doesn't have the upper hand. Unlike Enzu who's been something of an underdog all this time (and still hasn't quite gotten used to his new popular status), well, in Iremi's case, 90% of her opponents may as well be bugs. :\ Lower than bugs, even, as they get easily swiped away by her vegetables.



The problem is that Iremi's relation to eldermask was all about her meeting someone she couldn't just squash like a bug. If you notice, one of the first thing that happens is her realizing that Eldermask is quite bloodthirsty (something Enzu is never aware of) and she almost has a meltdown about it because she can't quite reconcile the man she finds over-all nice and this "Killing aspect".

She then proceed to somehow calm herself, but it's shown again and again that while Enzu trains by fighting against the mindless enemies that Iremi puts in his way, Iremi trains herself by stretching her magical and mental muscles against Eldermask's.

This is also why she has a much bigger hang-up than Enzu's about Eldermask, because her relationship with him is that much more involved.


----------



## Kirito (Jan 18, 2013)

See? It was only a matter of time.


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Jan 18, 2013)

Kirito said:


> See? It was only a matter of time.



Wow, I'm surprised Iremi did anything 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Not really suprised. As a neutral Iremi fan I will be preping my faceplam for the next chapter 




Magician vol 2.17 Ch.69


----------



## Morglay (Jan 18, 2013)

It's about damn time! I will laugh if she starts trying to negotiate with this man... After what she just witnessed.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jan 18, 2013)

too late, bitch, he almost killed noona 

now, you've entered the same room as rachel for me!

I'm not even sure if anything can make me like her now, damn. Enzu better break up with her, take matthew and make some fine family. fuck edermask, fuck iremi, fuck them all. they won't bring you any happiness. 

if iremi dies and some villain bitch awakens in her body and becomes a villain, I would at least like the villain...

fuck, I don't even hate sakura this much...


----------



## Drakor (Jan 18, 2013)

Moglay said:


> It's about damn time! I will laugh if she starts trying to negotiate with this man... After what she just witnessed.


Seriously, that would just turn her into one of those absolute pathetic characters you'd rather see die, or have a complete BSOD.

If anything I hope she gets smacked unconscious by his magic and the seal does some sort of life protection like those element resist jewelry and breaks...there is no redemption for her in this arc!


Black Mirror said:


> too late, bitch, he almost killed noona
> 
> now, you've entered the same room as rachel for me!
> 
> ...


I can't view her like Rachel yet, considering Rachel was essentially a mother figure who taught Baam how to even talk and write before the betrayal...but yeah

Matthew had to come to near death and Enzu had to suffer an immense blow that immobilized him whilst facing a sadist's delight before she can toss out her weakest form of magic...


----------



## Keino-kun (Jan 18, 2013)

Iremi better do something good


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow, the hate is unbelievable. Darth Sidious would have an orgasm.


----------



## Kirito (Jan 18, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> Wow, the hate is unbelievable. Darth Sidious would have an orgasm.





Itachi is dancing in hell right now with this thread.


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Jan 19, 2013)

Black Mirror said:


> too late, bitch, he almost killed noona
> 
> now, you've entered the same room as rachel for me!
> 
> ...



Considering that every woman that knows Enzu's name chases him down (275 and 276 in the raws, man it was funny to see Iremi get angry. You snooze you lose as I always say.) there is no problem in that department. He has a mass ton of options (groupies, what is Enzu to do?), so hopefully someone pops up to join the team that is after some Enzu 

Iremi does get better after this arc from the look of things, so I'd suggest try waiting it out (nothing that would make up for waiting for her team to almost be killed by a sadistic psycho yet though).

I just chalk it up as character growth for Iremi.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jan 21, 2013)

its working here 

yes he did bro, they exceeded my expectations. Especially that Ichigo!!!

omg... for a moment I was  when she started hyperventilating but then 

Now, I have some hopes that it might turn out badass


----------



## Morglay (Jan 21, 2013)

Finally.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Let's see her torture and murder this animal...


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Jan 21, 2013)

Can't wait for next Monday (I'm an Enzu fan), but I'm looking foward to Friday to see how the dialogue between Iremi and Edermask2 plays out.



Moglay said:


> Finally.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I'm sorry (that's all that is needed )


*Spoiler*: __ 




I don't want you guys to get over hyped like I did when I checked out the raws.
Back then I was still failry pro Iremi. She does get better after this fight though.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jan 21, 2013)

I hope it'll be sth like this :


----------



## Kirito (Jan 21, 2013)

Great chapter.


----------



## Arkeus (Jan 21, 2013)

Lord Omnicent said:


> Can't wait for next Monday (I'm an Enzu fan), but I'm looking foward to Friday to see how the dialogue between Iremi and Edermask2 plays out.




*Spoiler*: __ 



 My understanding is that Falsemask is the only one speaking, though i might be wrong


----------



## Space (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm a little scared to open those spoiler tags... So no, I won't open them since I know some of you looked through the raws.

Last chapter was.... actually kinda boring IMHO. Felt really important, but in the end nothing happened. Hope there's more info/action in the next chapter(s).


----------



## Keino-kun (Jan 21, 2013)

Waiting to see were this goes. Odd way for her seal to break, which I'm assuming is happening.


----------



## Drakor (Jan 21, 2013)

When she fainted I was about to just X the tab, until I saw him say  words everyone should have harmonizing with...and a light pink aura in the corner!

Can't believe Matthew had to take a direct magic blast from a palm on her forehead, and Enzu to be punched full of holes by lightning bolts with Iremi's own life in danger in order for this to happen...


----------



## HyperfangTM (Jan 21, 2013)

I like Iremi's character, but this arc has been testing my liking of her character.  But then again she did need development and i was getting sick of her bratty attitude.  Hopefully with the seal off, we can see just how strong she is.  

And I'll be super piss if it turns out that the seal was just temporarily broken off and will reform after this fight.​


----------



## Kirito (Jan 22, 2013)

Drakor said:


> Can't believe Matthew had to take a direct magic blast from a palm on her forehead, and Enzu to be punched full of holes by lightning bolts with Iremi's own life in danger in order for this to happen...



Wandra said the seal was breaking anyway the last time they were at their home village.


----------



## Drakor (Jan 22, 2013)

Kirito said:


> Wandra said the seal was breaking anyway the last time they were at their home village.


Yes, but she also  that they were lucky she wasn't in a situation which would of caused it to break. Her mental anguish in this latest arc surely must have given the opportunity for it to weaken and break apart.


----------



## Arkeus (Jan 22, 2013)

Drakor said:


> Yes, but she also  that they were lucky she wasn't in a situation which would of caused it to break. Her mental anguish in this latest arc surely must have given the opportunity for it to weaken and break apart.



Yeah, i basically see this whole thing as Iremi's mind and subconscious knowing she needs to break the seal, so most of her mind was busy destroying it which meant the seal with in full "don't kill anyone Iremi" brainwashing.


----------



## Drakor (Jan 25, 2013)

Ch.217


*Spoiler*: __ 




So her "power" effectively functions as something to reflect magic and amplify it back to the aggressor it seems. Guess we have Iremi as the pure mage, Enzu as the pure swordsman and Matthew as a hybrid both fighting wise and literally.

Still, this doesn't answer as to how they'll save Iremi when he's already preparing to stab her...


----------



## Morglay (Jan 25, 2013)

Must. Not. Look. At. Raws... I will not be tempted by you succubi.


----------



## Space (Jan 25, 2013)

Moglay said:


> Must. Not. Look. At. Raws... I will not be tempted by you succubi.



Hey you know, you might be able to understand the next chapter even without any translation. Action scenes are wordless anyways, so who needs the script?


----------



## Kirito (Jan 25, 2013)

Anyone reminded of this while looking at Iremi's runic seal?


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Jan 25, 2013)

Drakor said:


> Ch.217
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



What would Time do? Thats your answer


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jan 25, 2013)

Man, I was perfectly okay with her hesitating, given her infatuation with Edermask but to faint... I gotta draw a line, man. Even with her actual power awakening. Which is cool enough, although there's something about the whole thing that prevents me from enjoying it fully and I just can't put my finger on it.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 25, 2013)

I took a break from the series a little after Part 2 started. Can somebody tell me if they've found Edermask yet? If they have I'll start reading again, if not I'll wait until they do.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jan 26, 2013)

^ No they still haven't found Edermask.

Iremi has so much potential as a character. Too bad she sucks. 

You guys have me hyped for the upcoming chaps. Hopes its as good as advertised.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jan 26, 2013)

I am "unconscious" Iremi #1 FAN now 

Damn, that was awesome. Can't wait for the next week.


----------



## Mizura (Jan 26, 2013)

Keino-kun said:


> You guys have me hyped for the upcoming chaps. Hopes its as good as advertised.


But hey, guess what! After all this is over...

*Spoiler*: __ 



Spoiler ahead!

*Spoiler*: __ 



Seriously!

*Spoiler*: __ 



You've been warned. It's a big one.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Iremi FINALLY changes out of that jester outfit. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



C'mon, seriously, her horrible fashion sense is one of my biggest peeves in this series. 
One of. >_>


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Jan 26, 2013)

It's probably wishful thinking on my part, but I would like for Enzu after all of this to distance himself a little from Iremi. OR at least not look at her with those fuckin puppy eyes.

They know each other their whole lives. Enzu is getting murdered and she fuckin hyperventilates even though she knows the guy is a fake...fuck you bitch.

Fuckin retarded brat, acting all smug even though she didn't have to put any real work since she was burn oh'so'fuckin'special.

Ok I'm done...all better now;p


----------



## HyperfangTM (Jan 26, 2013)

There is a lot of Iremia hate right now

EDIT:

Which i understand but its just more than i expected.  I think comparing her to the likes of Sakura from Naruto and Rachel from TOG is a bit too harsh don't ya all think.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 26, 2013)

HyperfangTM said:


> There is a lot of Iremia hate right now
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Which i understand but its just more than i expected.  I think comparing her to the likes of Sakura from Naruto and Rachel from TOG is a bit too harsh don't ya all think.



At least Sakura has the excuse of being pathetically weak. Oh well, the Iremi seal is off now, I am expecting big things in the near future.


----------



## Drakor (Jan 28, 2013)

Ch.65


*Spoiler*: __ 



When the sword was going "...!" I thought he finally performed a flying slash like Time after all those flashback remarks, good to see he can finally make his slashes "fly". 

Still hoping that elemental ring Edermask[1] bought them when they were kids is helping Enzu right now, else it makes no sense he's moving around after being hit with such powerful lightning magic multiple times. Either Edermask[2] is weaker than Edermask[1], the ring is reducing damage slightly, or some random phenomena is at work

Iremi needs to regain consciousness...!


----------



## Morglay (Jan 28, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That was fucking beautiful. At one point I thought my eyes actually melted from the win that Enzu was radiating. Magnificent.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jan 28, 2013)

I liked the part where Enzu was fucking awesome.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 28, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> I liked the part where Enzu was fucking awesome.



I enjoyed the whole chapter too.


----------



## Space (Jan 28, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> I liked the part where Enzu was fucking awesome.



If Awesome gets a baby 9 months from now, then Enzu is the daddy.

Dat flying attack, dat arm flying.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jan 28, 2013)

Yes! Was waiting for Enzu to do this and it came earlier than I thought! Needless to say he was epic this chapter. 
Considering the state of his body, I'm not sure if he'll be able to do it again or how he's going to win. Excited to see what happens next.

I'll ignore the cliche part of the chap


----------



## Black Mirror (Jan 29, 2013)

I like it though it's somewhat uncomfortable that Enzu could still move in that state however it was really satisfying. It's also somehow sad that edermask didn't make it in time. Would like to see what'd happen then.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 29, 2013)

True. I assume it was due to the point someone had stated earlier. That the elemental resist ring had tanked some damage.

Maybe the technique isn't as physically demanding as we previously thought? Time was whipping it out at will and didn't break a sweat.


----------



## Bielec (Jan 29, 2013)

So Enzu is a lot stronger than i thought, nice, but it's little weird that he can still move so well after taking all this damage,I don't think he can fight much longer, or he will surprise me and defeat Edermask(2). I'm curious how well would he do against those two assasins he fought before with this new speed, and much greater range. And what will happen to Iremi now thas her seal has been broken.


----------



## Arkeus (Jan 30, 2013)

Holy fuck, i REALLY want to know the translation of what happened in the last Raw chapter.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 30, 2013)

The raw chapters are quite far ahead aren't they?


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Jan 30, 2013)

Moglay said:


> The raw chapters are quite far ahead aren't they?



22 chapters ahead of where OMAS is currently at


----------



## HyperfangTM (Jan 31, 2013)

Lord Omnicent said:


> 22 chapters ahead of where OMAS is currently at



 The raw is that far ahead?  Why is it taking them so long to translate it them? 

I have a feeling that Iremi will wake up and pwn edermask 2.  That is the only way i see this fight ending cause Enzu is too injured to manage another of those "slash" and mattew is out.  Unless the real edermask shows up 

other than those options i see iremi finally waking up and wtf pwning edermask 2.


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Jan 31, 2013)

HyperfangTM said:


> The raw is that far ahead?  Why is it taking them so long to translate it them?
> 
> I have a feeling that Iremi will wake up and pwn edermask 2.  That is the only way i see this fight ending cause Enzu is too injured to manage another of those "slash" and mattew is out.  Unless the real edermask shows up
> 
> other than those options i see iremi finally waking up and wtf pwning edermask 2.



OMAS is a one man scan team and he has school which does and should take priority. 

And no you are about to get on the Enzu swag train (people the lighting absorbtion ring absorbs like 1/2 the damage, but people forget. Don't worry Enzu doesn't forget).


----------



## HyperfangTM (Jan 31, 2013)

Lord Omnicent said:


> OMAS is a one man scan team and he has school which does and should take priority.
> 
> And no you are about to get on the Enzu swag train (people the lighting absorbtion ring absorbs like 1/2 the damage, but people forget. Don't worry Enzu doesn't forget).



:amazed i didn't know OMAS was a one man team.  Now i feel bad for asking why he takes so long to translate them 

As for Enzu, I'm not too fond of his character, attitude wise, but i enjoy him. If that made any sense at all.​


----------



## yo586 (Feb 1, 2013)

HyperfangTM said:


> :amazed i didn't know OMAS was a one man team.  Now i feel bad for asking why he takes so long to translate them
> 
> As for Enzu, I'm not too fond of his character, attitude wise, but i enjoy him. If that made any sense at all.​



OMAS = One man army scans.

And Enzu is boss.


----------



## Morglay (Feb 1, 2013)

OMAS is a beast. Is Enzu about to hobble up to Time level bamf-dom?


----------



## HyperfangTM (Feb 1, 2013)

New chapter is out.

This chapter was really slow pace in my opinion.  But nevertheless i'm still happy with it.


----------



## Morglay (Feb 1, 2013)

I can see what you mean with the rehashed dialogue. The action however was awesome, Enzu was tearing it up. He has really stepped up the epic scale.


----------



## Keino-kun (Feb 1, 2013)

Enzu 

Looking forward to the end.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 1, 2013)

Moglay said:


> OMAS is a beast. Is Enzu about to hobble up to Time level bamf-dom?


nah, time could make slashes and keep them in place for an ammount of time. his were far more complex than just attacked from a distance


----------



## Space (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm really eager to know how this fight will end and if this Edermask(2) will die or not.

For some reason, I believe him when he's saying he's the "real" Edermask. Of course, he's not the guy that traveled with Enzu and Iremi, but I think this guy is not just a fake. I think he's clone (of Janus maybe?) or something, with altered memories. I mean, this guy is truly strong, has the same magic as Edermask(1) and even looks like him. Something fishy is going on here.


----------



## yo586 (Feb 1, 2013)

So should we be calling him Ethermask based on the description?


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 2, 2013)

yo586 said:


> So should we be calling him Ethermask based on the description?



No he is Edermask.
The guy we've always known is Bob.


----------



## Morglay (Feb 2, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> nah, time could make slashes and keep them in place for an ammount of time. his were far more complex than just attacked from a distance



I know. I meant purely from a cool guy perspective.


----------



## yo586 (Feb 2, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> No he is Edermask.
> The guy we've always known is Bob.



Haha thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Space (Feb 4, 2013)

Feng Shen Ji 29


*Spoiler*: __ 



freaking immortal Enzu XD next chapter this fight will be over


----------



## Morglay (Feb 4, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol Enzu the immortal. I would be so mad right now... If I wasn't so damn happy that it's Enzu.


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Feb 4, 2013)

why would you be mad?

*Spoiler*: __ 



The ring is absorbing a good portion of the damage. He even mentions it in the next chapter (or it looked that way. It's been a while) 

Though even with the ring he has massive resilience. Even with the ring Enzu looks like the living dead. Thats more of the "If I lose then  Iremi (and matthew) dies thing". Adrenaline and staring down death can make a person do things they normally couldn't. Even more so in a fantasy tales.


----------



## HyperfangTM (Feb 4, 2013)

This fight is lasting way too long in my opinion.  I don't know the point of dragging this fight out.  It better end next chapter or else i'll be extermely dissapointed.

Regardless Enzu was awesome.  And it was good to see matthew too.  

Just  a question, Iremi is suppose to react to magic right? Why is she not reacting to Edermask 2 when he is using so many lightning magic right now?


----------



## Black Mirror (Feb 4, 2013)

enzu got dat red eye 

reminds me a bit of the last moment when Luffy gathered his last strenght to finish off Lucci. 

If Enzu cuts off his other arm and legs and leaves him be, it will be worse than death for this edermask but he's not that sadistic yet 



HyperfangTM said:


> This fight is lasting way too long in my opinion.  I don't know the point of dragging this fight out.  It better end next chapter or else i'll be extermely dissapointed.
> 
> Regardless Enzu was awesome.  And it was good to see matthew too.
> 
> Just  a question, Iremi is suppose to react to magic right? Why is she not reacting to Edermask 2 when he is using so many lightning magic right now?



she absorbs everything that reaches her. I think it's already too impressive for someone unconscious.


----------



## Space (Feb 4, 2013)

Since the title of this chapter is The Nameless One, I think this guy is really a clone and will be a generic opponent later in the story. We might even get to see an army of these clones at some point.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh, so this is how Enzu got the red eye. A while ago I read a chapter further ahead and thought Pierre dies and his eye gets transplanted to Enzu or something.  Got scared for Pierre.

But damn, there's taking a beating and then there's... this. Jeezus, man...


----------



## Space (Feb 4, 2013)

Lord Omnicent said:


> why would you be mad?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Even if the ring absorbs 50% of the magic damage, Enzu has already eaten at least 3-4 direct blasts in total. For someone with nearly no natural affiliation for magic or the defense of a dragon, it's almost as if he's immortal. Also, the blasts have not dropped in power according to Enzu's sword (does it have a name?).


----------



## ISeeVoices (Feb 4, 2013)

Spoiler...

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wtf people are talking about. He got the red eye when a blood vessel burst out with all that lighting damage. It will heal and be just as new...It's just that it wasn't healed next day, it usually takes some time and the artist planed to make it more realistical.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 4, 2013)

ISeeVoices said:


> Spoiler...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Did you post in the wrong forum?  'Cause I'm like the only one who talked about the eye and that was about months ago when I read ONE chapter from the Raws with no knowledge of this fight. No one else said anything about the eye.


----------



## Morglay (Feb 4, 2013)

Lord Omnicent said:


> why would you be mad?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



With or without the ring Enzu is currently showing us unrivaled durability/constitution feats. Hopefully it will be explained soon. Edermask's attacks getting weaker doesn't really cut it anymore. Enzu has now tanked a shot to the face and managed to stand back up, straight after tanking 4 blasts. Not to mention how beat up he was before Edermask got weaker due to the arm loss.

Enzu is the most monstrous bastard we have seen so far. The name cockroach fits him well at this point. I feel an explanation is needed for this durability. Love doesn't seem to be enough.


----------



## Keino-kun (Feb 4, 2013)

Though I like Enzu a lot and appreciate this badassery, not sure why the fight didn't end this chap unless the author wanted to emphasize his durability.


----------



## HyperfangTM (Feb 4, 2013)

Black Mirror said:


> she absorbs everything that reaches her. I think it's already too impressive for someone unconscious.



So they have to be right next to her for her to react and absorb the magic? I guess i'm confuse because I just thought by what edermask 2 said, that she'll be  like a mindless zombie searching for magic to eat.  But i guess i was wrong.


----------



## Black Mirror (Feb 4, 2013)

HyperfangTM said:


> So they have to be right next to her for her to react and absorb the magic? I guess i'm confuse because I just thought by what edermask 2 said, that she'll be  like a mindless *zombie* searching for magic to eat.  But i guess i was wrong.



If she'd be moving, he wouldn't use magic I think, however she's more like a statue rather than a zombie but still magic eating.


----------



## HyperfangTM (Feb 4, 2013)

Black Mirror said:


> If she'd be moving, he wouldn't use magic I think, however she's more like a statue rather than a zombie but still magic eating.



Yea that makes more sense.  I guess i just read into that part wrong.

You guys got any predicitions if we'll meet the "real" edermask next arc or are we waiting? I'm a poor soul so no spoilers pls


----------



## Kirito (Feb 5, 2013)

There's nothing much to say is there.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 5, 2013)

HyperfangTM said:


> So they have to be right next to her for her to react and absorb the magic? I guess i'm confuse because I just thought by what edermask 2 said, that she'll be  like a mindless zombie searching for magic to eat.  But i guess i was wrong.


I thought it was more like a membrane that surrounds her and absorbs anything that touches it, not that it auto absorbs any magic around.


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Feb 15, 2013)

AWW YEAHHH! 

[| *Magician Vol.2.19 Ch.75* |]


*Spoiler*: __ 



Battle is finally over and now Iremi can change out of her terrible clothes.


----------



## Kirito (Feb 15, 2013)

Sword >>> Lightning.

Legit.


----------



## Drakor (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm happy that the best quality elemental ring in that town shop is what saved Enzu but...it should of broke down like Iremi's necklace did against Matthew's fire breath...


----------



## HyperfangTM (Feb 17, 2013)

It was good that this fight FINALLY came to an end.  It was not a pleasant fight to read and to be honest, what really came out of it can be done in half the time.  Magician seems to be very slow pace atm and hopefully it speeds up.  

But nevertheless Enzu was awesome this chapter and it was good to see that the ring was not forgotten and actually was helpful.  I was beginning to wonder why Edermask even gave him such a thing and we never hear or see it again. 

What do you guys think about the showing of Janus when Edermask 2 died?  What predictions do you guys have on this "foreshadow"?

EDIT:
Eager waiting for the next chapter. Hopefully the next chapter accomplish many things and is decent or fast paced.​


----------



## Space (Feb 18, 2013)

New chapter is out.

Ch.68

Nice chapter.


----------



## Morglay (Feb 18, 2013)

Finally, Iremi can see the awesome manliness that is Enzu.


----------



## Keino-kun (Feb 18, 2013)

Moglay said:


> Finally, Iremi can see the awesome manliness that is Enzu.



And it only took Enzu being on the verge of death.


----------



## Morglay (Feb 18, 2013)

It is better than not having the epiphany at all.


----------



## Kirito (Feb 18, 2013)

This series should be named 'Swordsman' instead of Magician. Enzu's ripping Iremi's ovaries apart now.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Feb 18, 2013)

HyperfangTM said:


> It was good that this fight FINALLY came to an end.  It was not a pleasant fight to read and to be honest, what really came out of it can be done in half the time.  Magician seems to be very slow pace atm and hopefully it speeds up.
> 
> But nevertheless Enzu was awesome this chapter and it was good to see that the ring was not forgotten and actually was helpful.  I was beginning to wonder why Edermask even gave him such a thing and we never hear or see it again.
> 
> ...



For some reason it made me think of voldemort and his horcruxes. Actually that seems like a pretty plausible explanation for their immortality.


----------



## Morglay (Feb 19, 2013)

c3zz4rr said:


> For some reason it made me think of voldemort and his horcruxes. Actually that seems like a pretty plausible explanation for their immortality.



I thought it was like when a child knocks over a 5 tier wedding cake - in front of the baker... With even the most composed baker there will be some reaction.


----------



## HyperfangTM (Feb 22, 2013)

Chapter is out

It seems things are might start to get interesting.​


----------



## Kirito (Feb 22, 2013)

Ederfake being a bro


----------



## yo586 (Feb 22, 2013)

Seems they are gonna use Enzu to locate/capture the real Edermask.  Don't know why he agreed to meet the official, its not like they need the money from the bounty and he does seem to have good leads already.


----------



## Kirito (Feb 22, 2013)

yo586 said:


> Seems they are gonna use Enzu to locate/capture the real Edermask.  Don't know why he agreed to meet the official, its not like they need the money from the bounty and he does seem to have good leads already.



nah they need the money. they lost almost everything in the fight against ederfake


----------



## Kirito (Feb 25, 2013)

"Not bad, Enzu."

wtf are you smoking iremi, he's fucking amazing.


----------



## Keino-kun (Feb 25, 2013)

Quite understandable why Ederfake felt so much pride about his name. 

Enzu's quite the actor. For a sec there I thought he was really angry.


----------



## Bielec (Feb 25, 2013)

Hope we will finally find out more about Iremi soon. Enzu played his part well i would say, and what kind of mark did Edermask get in his fight.


----------



## Drakor (Mar 4, 2013)

Link removed

Why does Enzu let Iremi do this to him...


----------



## Kirito (Mar 4, 2013)

I never understood Korean preference of putting wide necks on slim guys and I think I never will. Looks so homo.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh wow...  Poor Enzu. He lost a lot of momentum because of that outfit.


----------



## Keino-kun (Mar 5, 2013)

Thank god Enzu hates that outfit.. would've totally ruined his image in my eyes.


----------



## Morglay (Mar 5, 2013)

Enzu is similar to an abused spouse... Why does he stay? Why does he stay...


----------



## Black Mirror (Mar 5, 2013)

Moglay said:


> Enzu is similar to an abused spouse... Why does he stay? Why does he stay...



He's still a virgin


----------



## Morglay (Mar 5, 2013)

Black Mirror said:


> He's still a virgin



I think Ethermask ravaged him good and proper.


----------



## Drakor (Mar 8, 2013)

Ch. 36

Looks like the stage is set for Enzu, though he's far from ready!


----------



## Black Mirror (Mar 8, 2013)

Seems like Enzu is about to become a trojan horse. When the battle starts, he will just switch sides and so will the rest of the army pbbly.

Iremi gets less and less important with each chapter. Soon she'll start making sandwichs...


----------



## Kirito (Mar 9, 2013)

More Matthew please.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Mar 11, 2013)

Link removed

Huh, I *knew* that guy should've been familiar to me for some reason..


----------



## Drakor (Mar 11, 2013)

I was pretty surprised, didn't even remember his face until they mentioned his whole reformation thanks to Enzu. I guess the author really doesn't forget his old chars, I should of known ever since he finally put purpose to the elemental ring and not just the fire resist neck.

I suppose this means the dark elf who suffered amnesia, and Edan's sidekick that rescued him from Edermask will hold some significance in the future. He surely cannot be dead since he's Enzu's final task and he was able to hang with a rusty Edermask.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Mar 11, 2013)

Yeah, same with me. When I saw his face last chapter I had a nagging feeling that I should recognize him. But it wasn't until they started talking that I remembered. He was cool this chap. His reactions to Enzu's technique were pretty good.


----------



## Morglay (Mar 11, 2013)

I remembered him. He was annoying as hell, so when Enzu schooled him it pleasured me mildly.


----------



## HyperfangTM (Mar 25, 2013)

New chapter is out


*Spoiler*: __ 



I like how we are finally getting somewhere.  The story is starting to pick up and now i can't wait for the next few chapters.


----------



## Kirito (Mar 25, 2013)

I love Santivanna. Looks like he'll be the brains of the group at last.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Took a peek at the raws. Looks like some kind of bounty hunter meeting of some sort?


----------



## HyperfangTM (Apr 1, 2013)

chapter is out


*Spoiler*: _Talk on chapter_ 



WTF!!!!!!!!! Is that another Iremi? Is she the person Edermask and Janus was talking about when they saw Iremi?  Finally this manwa has me jumping for joy again.  Something it hasn't been able to do for a while.  This chapter was pretty good.


----------



## Drakor (Apr 1, 2013)

Fenelia should definitely be part of Iremi's elusive clan, especially since they made it sound as if having red hair is a trait of the clan only. Well at least we know that those marks signify whom has "The Gift" from those who don't.

I suppose this means Natasha was in a coma of sorts and *then* made immortal, thinking she'd wake up but she became stuck in that state...forever. It'd make sense, seeing as Edermask  was seeking to remove immortality which would make her age and probably die as opposed to Janus trying to maintain it as a form of life support


----------



## Kirito (Apr 1, 2013)

i think fenelia isn't related to iremi, but more to matthew i guess.


----------



## Arkeus (Apr 2, 2013)

Yeah, Fenelia looks like a Half-Dragon to me.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Apr 2, 2013)

There's something else that's on my mind tbh: WHY THE FUCK DOES RANG HAVE TWINTAILS?!


----------



## Arkeus (Apr 3, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> There's something else that's on my mind tbh: WHY THE FUCK DOES RANG HAVE TWINTAILS?!



So Moe~Moe Rang.


----------



## HyperfangTM (Apr 5, 2013)

Its nice to see edan back and see more development on the story of Iremi's seal even more.  And i like the Dirt like personal we got.  Does this foreshadow his death too ​


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 5, 2013)

Can't wait for Enzu to slice up Edan and then slice up four eyes.
Or will he kill four eyes first and then Edan.
Or will he let Edan go...
If only it were the future


----------



## Pesky Bug (Apr 5, 2013)

I hope he keeps the beard.  Have it inflame whenever he goes into battle.

Also, loving the new outfits.  Those thighhighs and exposed thighs... Yumm.
Enzu looks badass.


----------



## Space (Apr 5, 2013)

Edan!! Can't really believe he's near Janus' level, even though he did give Edermask some difficulty.

Having a former number 1 bounty hunter as a packing mule, the author has a weird sense of humor  but I love it!


----------



## Kirito (Apr 5, 2013)

maybe janus got weaker over the years?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Apr 5, 2013)

But considering where Edan has been, I imagine his power has significantly dropped.

Even so, Edan had some difficulties keeping up with an Edermask who wasn't at full strength, mainly due to lack of competition over the years. And after Eder "awakened" he was still more or less powerless against Janus. So I don't know how much of a fight Edan would give. Maybe when you're as strong as Janus, you can't be too picky as to who you fight.


----------



## Arkeus (Apr 6, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> But considering where Edan has been, I imagine his power has significantly dropped.
> 
> Even so, Edan had some difficulties keeping up with an Edermask who wasn't at full strength, mainly due to lack of competition over the years. And after Eder "awakened" he was still more or less powerless against Janus. So I don't know how much of a fight Edan would give. Maybe when you're as strong as Janus, you can't be too picky as to who you fight.



To be fair to Eldermask, he actually had to go through armies before fighting Janus, including some people on Edan's level.


----------



## Black Mirror (Apr 6, 2013)

Did Wandra become hotter? I wonder if Iremi will get a splitted personality at some point.


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 6, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> But considering where Edan has been, I imagine his power has significantly dropped.
> 
> Even so, Edan had some difficulties keeping up with an Edermask who wasn't at full strength, mainly due to lack of competition over the years. And after Eder "awakened" he was still more or less powerless against Janus. So I don't know how much of a fight Edan would give. Maybe when you're as strong as Janus, you can't be too picky as to who you fight.



They just said Edermask had to go through pretty much everyone, their mother and the bathroom sink before he got to Janus wimpy ass.


----------



## Morglay (Apr 6, 2013)

So Edan. Awesome to see him back, his new design though... Somebody get this man a sandwich and a lawn-mower.

Yes he does look like a gardener now, in case my imagery baffled you.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 19, 2013)

does this mean edan will become like kal? enemy turned ally?

lmao at kal though


----------



## HyperfangTM (May 3, 2013)

I'm disappointed that this thread is on the 5th page 

That aside, the new chapter is out.

And yea Iremi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yo586 (May 3, 2013)

I may be late to this party, but in the recent couple chapters, the Enzu abuse Iremi dishes out is making me dislike his character.  Such a good character constantly getting shat on just starts to ruin him.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (May 4, 2013)

Enzu taking all the abuse... Iremi is seriousely annoying as fuck. Bitch doesn't need to do anything and now she has powers close to Edermask? Great writing there

Enzu albough a dumbass when it comes to Iremi is still a good character. Constantly evolving, trying to get better. It's interesting that he feels so inferior to Iremi, that could lead to some interesting development.


----------



## Drakor (May 4, 2013)

Ch.18 

Finally...Enzu's name has reached him, guess this means with latest events the revenge match with Edan is coming. Sporting a hooded shawl/cape... guess that extra money is making him able to get swagged out


----------



## Kirito (May 5, 2013)

yo586 said:


> I may be late to this party, but in the recent couple chapters, the Enzu abuse Iremi dishes out is making me dislike his character.  Such a good character constantly getting shat on just starts to ruin him.



he's in love. hes bound to act like an idiot



raziu said:


> Enzu taking all the abuse... Iremi is seriousely annoying as fuck. Bitch doesn't need to do anything and now she has powers close to Edermask? Great writing there



its been foreshadowed all the time. not entirely unbelievable


----------



## Morglay (May 5, 2013)

I am still in shock at how awesome Enzu became, he was well handled by this author. They are all quite well handled, except for Matthew imo, who has become 1 dimensional. Her whole existence seems to be entirely centered around shit-stirring, shipping and tits.

With a big fight coming up I hope that after it we get chance after to learn more about her origins.


----------



## Drakor (May 5, 2013)

Agreed, right now she's just their get out of jail card in the fact of her transformations. It'd be good if they met another dragon-kin for her to learn properly and more detail on their race and extinction of the dragons in general


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (May 5, 2013)

Kirito said:


> he's in love. hes bound to act like an idiot
> 
> 
> 
> its been foreshadowed all the time. not entirely unbelievable



It's still stupid. 

I mean only thing stopping her from stomping all these Edermask clones is her silly crush on Edermask...Kind of lame. I would like her to struggle some more like Enzu. 

Well, I also wouldn't mind seeing her bistchlapped to the point of near death, and her crying in despair and begging for help


----------



## Mizura (May 5, 2013)

Why haven't those fangirls been recruited yet? Seriously, they're like the ultimate army. O_o;;


----------



## Morglay (May 6, 2013)

Mizura said:


> Why haven't those fangirls been recruited yet? Seriously, they're like the ultimate army. O_o;;



Enzu getting his rape face on... The fangirls will love it, almost as much as i love these daily releases - cleverly done so the story doesn't get stale in the build up chapters. It actually makes the pacing of the story seem better than it is.


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 6, 2013)

Was 5 chapters behind. Caught up just now. Nice to see daily releases are back, too. 

I like how Kal immediately figured Matthew out.  "When someone's in trouble, she just fans the flames".

Can't say I appreciate the Iremi wanking that's been going on, though. Like, half a chapter of Enzu talking about how awesomely amazing she is and how he'd never win and now again in the latest chapter, going on about how she'd beat Edermask. Cut yerself some slack, jeez...

Sad to see Edan ditched the beard. He woulda rocked that so good... Can't wait for his reunion with Enzu.



Mizura said:


> Why haven't those fangirls been recruited yet? Seriously, they're like the ultimate army. O_o;;


Yeah, but Iremi would become the ultimate bitch in turn, if they were always crowding over Enzu.


----------



## Morglay (May 6, 2013)

They have some monster level speed... Huan should've brought them to finish off Timeh back then.


----------



## Drakor (May 6, 2013)

Extra

Even though Janus is the typical skilled manipulator, can't bring myself to hate the guy when he's got that class. Totally forgot about that amnesiac elf girl, I'm still wondering what race Zena is since nothing has been hinted toward that ability she used long ago since the Edan vs Edermask fight


----------



## Morglay (May 6, 2013)

Drakor said:


> Extra
> 
> Even though Janus is the typical skilled manipulator, can't bring myself to hate the guy when he's got that class.



He might be cowardly, malicious and arrogant. Yet his charisma just makes him so hard to hate. I find Edermask bland compared to him.


----------



## Kirito (May 6, 2013)

it's harder to hate janus now that we see him as a typical human, just with immortality and a shitload of magic power.

i actually like how there's no bullshit "lol magic nullifier" in this series.


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://comic.naver.com/webtoon/detail.nhn?titleId=24965&seq=289

look at this shit man. did enzu confess or something?


----------



## Morglay (May 6, 2013)

Kirito said:


> it's harder to hate janus now that we see him as a typical human, just with immortality and a shitload of magic power.
> 
> i actually like how there's no bullshit "lol magic nullifier" in this series.
> 
> ...



If he did then he has some fucking style, Iremi looks hot in normal clothes.


----------



## Space (May 6, 2013)

Didn't Iremi displayed a form of magic nullification when she was unconscious, fighting against Shadow? Hopefully she won't be immune to magic. 
And dat Molly, she looked hot when she was reintroduced 2 chapters ago.


----------



## Kirito (May 6, 2013)

Moglay said:


> If he did then he has some fucking style, Iremi looks hot in normal clothes.



her figure's approaching one piece ridiculousness tho

look at those hips. practically babymakers yo.



Kevintju said:


> Didn't Iremi displayed a form of magic nullification when she was unconscious, fighting against Shadow? Hopefully she won't be immune to magic.
> And dat Molly, she looked hot when she was reintroduced 2 chapters ago.



i think it was just iremi overpowering people in sleep state. like her defense was so good she nullified the lightning.


----------



## Morglay (May 7, 2013)

Kirito said:


> her figure's approaching one piece ridiculousness tho
> 
> look at those hips. practically babymakers yo.



Her face looked better though as well, she looks gloriously fertile and ready to be plowed. Enzu knew it, it's why he made his move.


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 7, 2013)

Moglay said:


> Her face looked better though as well, she looks gloriously fertile and ready to be plowed. Enzu knew it, it's why he made his move.


Matthew's been ready from the fucking start. If he had better taste in woman, Enzu coulda have dragon babies, man. Dragon babies. What self-respecting human being wouldn't want dragon babies.


----------



## Space (May 7, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> Matthew's been ready from the fucking start. If he had better taste in woman, Enzu coulda have dragon babies, man. Dragon babies. What self-respecting human being wouldn't want dragon babies.



Be honest, how would you react if Matthew was actually carrying his child right at this moment?


----------



## Drakor (May 7, 2013)

Kevintju said:


> Be honest, how would you react if Matthew was actually carrying his child right at this moment?


She's been Enzu's wingman ever since the start of Part2, she'd be real  with it. I'm sure we all remember the Sebrino fight...!


----------



## Morglay (May 7, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> Matthew's been ready from the fucking start. If he had better taste in woman, Enzu coulda have dragon babies, man. Dragon babies. What self-respecting human being wouldn't want dragon babies.



Yes yes, I am sure we all dream of having dragon babies. Your point is irrefutable.


----------



## OS (May 7, 2013)

So I see many ToGbros and GoHbros like this manga. Convince me to read it


----------



## Kirito (May 7, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> So I see many ToGbros and GoHbros like this manga. Convince me to read it



better than both :amazed

no seriously though, TOG and GOH are what i call level up manwha, or is it more correct to call it webtoon?

TOG is the serious one, and GOH is the comedy one, but in essence they're both teh same. magician is more like say, magi. adventure, new places, etc.


----------



## ensoriki (May 7, 2013)

GoH is more thrilling but Magician has a darker ambiance that feels good.
If you want good fights it is better than Tog but less than GoH. The setting of magician  is larger.


----------



## Morglay (May 8, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> So I see many ToGbros and GoHbros like this manga. Convince me to read it



For Time. His solitary appearance made him the king of bro's.


----------



## Black Mirror (May 8, 2013)

I so can't wait for Edan vs Enzu 

And damn, when will Iremi also do something? -.- I miss dat lesbian summon 

and we're just 15 chapters behind the raw now~


----------



## Mizura (May 8, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> Yeah, but Iremi would become the ultimate bitch in turn, if they were always crowding over Enzu.


Ultimate team formation 1:
- Enzu on one side
- Fangirls on the other side
- Enemy army in the middle.
= Stampede!

Ultimate team formation 2:
- Enzu and fangirls on one side
- Iremi on the other side
- Enemy army in the middle.
= The fangirls on the other side will piss off Iremi so much that she'll sweep everything away as she comes fetch Enzu.

Can be combined to wipe out two or more armies at the same time.



Sounds like a potential game. You control Enzu. Fangirl stampede approaching on one side. Iremi on the other side. You need to maneuver into position to get them to roflstomp as many enemies in between as possible. 

The stampede gets faster each level.


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 8, 2013)

^ Sounds to me like a potential turn-based strategy game. 



Kevintju said:


> Be honest, how would you react if Matthew was actually carrying his child right at this moment?


I'd be all "Fuck yeah"! I don't even care if it'd be sudden, and asspull of whatever. I'd be happy for my man Enzu getting it on with a real woman.


----------



## Space (May 8, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> ^ Sounds to me like a potential turn-based strategy game.
> 
> I'd be all "Fuck yeah"! I don't even care if it'd be sudden, and asspull of whatever. I'd be happy for my man Enzu getting it on with a real woman.



Lol I think I'd read it as one of the most disturbing plot twists in the history of webtoons/man wha. Interesting, but still disturbing as hell since this is not seinen (because I could see this happen in a seinen manga).


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (May 10, 2013)

New chapter is out.

Pretty good chapter. Things should get interesting real soon.


----------



## Kirito (May 10, 2013)

"What..!"
"This is..!"
"But that is..!"

magician just employed the worst writing technique of all time

not saying its bad, but i really hate that shit you know 

anyway, if it concerns rewritten personalities then it's just like this manga and this manga

complicates things for enzu, since he basically fell for a mannequin


----------



## Morglay (May 10, 2013)

Classic Enzu, falling for an idealized person that was literally just an ideal.


----------



## Arkeus (May 10, 2013)

Kirito said:


> complicates things for enzu, since he basically fell for a mannequin



My feeling, so far, is it's a awkward translation and that it's not rewritten so much as directed..

E.G, she literally cannot act on murderous thoughts, etc.

Would explain the whole Shadow Eldermask thing well.


----------



## Kirito (May 10, 2013)

we'll have to wait a bit more on that if that's the case


----------



## Arkeus (May 11, 2013)

Kirito said:


> we'll have to wait a bit more on that if that's the case



Well, next chapter should explain it much bettter. THAT (next chapter) was the chapter i was really hoping the daily updates would take us to.


----------



## Black Mirror (May 11, 2013)

I guess, it means we might get a crazy bitch iremi owning everyone like good ol Alucard *_*


----------



## Drakor (May 11, 2013)

Guess it was saying the current personality Iremi has is a false one created by tinkering with the seal, which overwrote and deleted her real one. Meaning with the broken seal she's basically catatonic? It would explain why she seemed to only react to magic and never actually...did something serious and it is truly a good way to crush anyone who might have super powers, just turn them into a vegetable


----------



## Space (May 11, 2013)

Also explains the foreshadowing of Iremi being stronger than Edermask and Enzu not standing a chance against Iremi if they were to fight for real. Hmm... I just hope that this development is handled correctly.


----------



## ensoriki (May 12, 2013)

Everything about Iremi just irks me...100% serious.


----------



## Kirito (May 18, 2013)

oh enzu.

such wrong, wrong shit.


----------



## ensoriki (May 18, 2013)

What he should do is kill her before she destroys em all


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (May 18, 2013)

Haha Enzu deciding himself what's best for Iremi...yeah, like that won't bite him in the ass

Iremi besically being born with godlike powers is meh. I rarely like those kind of characters.

I know what Enzu is doing is wrong, still he was badass at the end.


----------



## Black Mirror (May 18, 2013)

my reaction was like  dat silly enzu

Somehow I think Nastasha is the witch form 200 years ago...


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 18, 2013)

Black Mirror said:


> Somehow I think Nastasha is the witch form 200 years ago...


Yeah, I'm on the same opinion. Natasha is so far the only character who we don't know how she ties into everything. It'd make sense for this to be her.


----------



## Kirito (May 18, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> Yeah, I'm on the same opinion. Natasha is so far the only character who we don't know how she ties into everything. It'd make sense for this to be her.



plot twist janus and edermask aren't really brothers but are the same person split into different personalities


----------



## Black Mirror (May 24, 2013)

disagrees with you

at first it was epic. Fenelia just triggered her countdown to death. Zena is cool  well, and the end  Enzu makes it worse every chapter. In the end, iremi will protect him, find everything out, turn evil, fight enzu lol.


----------



## Morglay (May 24, 2013)

Fenelia has a big mouth, it will make our forest fire chewing her up and shitting her out all the more enjoyable. Muhahaha. Gotta love Janus for setting this up, so many birds with just one stone. A true manipulator at work.


----------



## Kirito (May 25, 2013)

Matthew vs Fenelia will be really glorious.

Glorious I say


----------



## Tray (May 25, 2013)

Not sure whether to choose this, GoH, or the Breaker as my next read


----------



## Morglay (May 25, 2013)

All are good. I would chose GoH first, as that has got progressively more awesome as it has moved on. It also feels like it might be ending soon. 

The Breaker felt slow with the arrival of part 2 but it is also improving to the point of former glory recently. Part 1 was awesome the whole way through. 

This is good, epic at times, I have started Kubera recently though and to be honest I am starting to prefer that.


----------



## Drakor (May 25, 2013)

Damn the impact of that bitchslap -almost- reached Curse of the Golden Flower's radar, Fenelia is going to be in for a rude awakening provided Edan didn't depreciate while locked up. If her magic does have the ability to negate his though, then I suppose she has reason to talk shit so arrogantly.

Enzu needs to just man up and say how he feels instead of beating around the bush, especially when knowing Iremi to be indifferent from his PoV.


----------



## Morglay (May 31, 2013)

the other way around


*Spoiler*: __ 



More hyped than expected for Ran vs. Enzu


----------



## Kirito (Jun 1, 2013)

well, confirmation chapter that enzu is leagues above pierre

it's nothing we don't know already


----------



## Morglay (Jun 1, 2013)

Yeah, I am starting to think in a 1v1 Enzu could take on armless Huan.


----------



## Onihikage (Jun 1, 2013)

So basically, somehow the near-death experience from battling Shadow somehow unlocked Enzu's latent potential? That would presumably mean that he's probably at least close to matching Iremi's true power level.

I'm wondering what will happen when Iremi and Fenelia meet. She's obviously the other person born with abilities similar to Iremi's, though as was stated earlier, Iremi's is even more advanced.

(I recently caught up and noticed NF had a thread for this)


----------



## Morglay (Jun 1, 2013)

We haven't seen anything near Iremi's true power. Enzu might be able to match her in her current state, but I am pretty sure Iremi stomps anything with her Godly powers.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 2, 2013)

Onihikage said:


> So basically, somehow the near-death experience from battling Shadow somehow unlocked Enzu's latent potential? That would presumably mean that he's probably at least close to matching Iremi's true power level.



No Iremi is portrayed as a goddess-among-mortals or some crap like that. Where Enzu thinks she wouldn't lose a fight to Edermask, and that she could take out him and Dragon-blood easily.
Tbh she is fucking boring.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jun 2, 2013)

she is boring but everyone wants her to mature. basically learn her past, quit acting spoiled as much, and show respect. it could happen but it will be a long fight. i just hope they handle it better then sakura.


----------



## Onihikage (Jun 2, 2013)

As it stands, Enzu is definitely more mature, and has a real stake in this fight. Who knows what will happen if or when he's forced to reveal the truth to Iremi. I'd like to think her latent feelings for him run deeper than some artificial personality, but that's my shipper talking.

At least her breaking out of that personality will give meaning to her decisions. For now, it would seem she's merely compelled to do and say things which she never made a personal choice to believe. There's also high a chance she'll start throwing around some more badass magic than "vines," or, "more vines," or, "a shitton of vines," which will at least be fun to see.


----------



## Morglay (Jun 2, 2013)

Boo. Matthew x Enzu ftw. Wants me some master race, sword wielding, dragon babies. I care little about the people themselves, just the Godly brood they would produce.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 8, 2013)

Caught up. Again.  I seem to have troubles following manga week by week. 

Fenelia and Edan's interaction was awesome. Now I can't wait even more for her to get her ass handed to her, no matter who does it. 

But the last chapter was great. Some neat looking new players thrown into the fray. I look forward to their battles.
And everyone being jealous of Enzu's fangirls..


----------



## Morglay (Jun 8, 2013)

Enzu, going for the kill.


----------



## Kirito (Jun 9, 2013)

shit why no one tell me a chapter was out

2 of them even

fuck this im reading


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 9, 2013)

But in return we wait 2 weeks


----------



## Drakor (Jun 9, 2013)

Its ok, so long as we possibly see Quin vs Enzu in a direct fight it should work out! Even more if theres a Phobia & Phobos rematch


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 9, 2013)

He and quin fight next chapter.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 9, 2013)

Oh I hope Omas will catch up to naver releases soon... Shit is gonna happen soon in dat manhwa


----------



## Rene (Jun 9, 2013)

Oh god, trolling us so hard by releasing these two chapters now.

I'd rather have had one now and then two next time, dat cliffhanger.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 9, 2013)

Rene said:


> Oh god, trolling us so hard by releasing these two chapters now.
> 
> I'd rather have had one now and then two next time, dat cliffhanger.


I know, it's awesome.


----------



## Morglay (Jun 9, 2013)

For some reason I feel like Ran might have seen Time's technique before...


----------



## Kirito (Jun 9, 2013)

i predict old man dies and elie will be with iremi and enzu as adopted. SAO scenario.


----------



## Drakor (Jun 21, 2013)

That's not minimal damage.

They're really showing out, it'd be interesting if this Mercenary King is able to keep up with Enzu despite the secret sword techs Time kept for him


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 21, 2013)

Haha, Enzu's ego is through the roof. I love it.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm gonna start reading this soon... I can expect a good story right?


----------



## Morglay (Jun 21, 2013)

I liked that little touch at the end, shit is getting real.


----------



## Kirito (Jun 21, 2013)

Drakor said:


> That's not minimal damage.
> 
> They're really showing out, it'd be interesting if this Mercenary King is able to keep up with Enzu despite the secret sword techs Time kept for him



enzu is not in his physical prime. i imagine this quin guy can and will keep up with him.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 21, 2013)

Enzu  I loved that last page so much:



I like that. And it seems omas is going on daily releases again. Hopefully this time he catchs up to raw release~


----------



## Kirito (Jun 28, 2013)

fuck yeah enzu! 
i dunno what iremi is screaming about. makes no sense

don't open if you don't wanna know what happens in the raws


*Spoiler*: __ 



FUCK YEAH THEY FINALLY MEET!


----------



## Space (Jun 28, 2013)

^ Damn I clicked the spoiler too fast, thinking it was about the last chapter -_-

But the last translated chapter was pretty nice. Good fight between Enzu and the mercenary king, but I have the feeling Enzu is holding back a lot with his swords skills.

And lol at Iremi finally falling for Enzu


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 28, 2013)

Enzu you magnificent bastard. 
Seems like Iremi is liking cocky Enzu, too.


----------



## Nanja (Jun 28, 2013)

Needs more Edermask. Enzu isn't bad but he's kind of boring.


----------



## Morglay (Jun 28, 2013)

Edermask was kinda boring too, needs more Arumio.

Am enjoying this Enzu fight though, although he is acting I actually prefer this arrogance to the regular magnolia man.


----------



## Roharu (Jun 28, 2013)

Drakor said:


> Ch.167
> 
> Yea that was a really good chapter, I suppose Iremi feels like she's lost because Enzu is being hyped for his strength?
> 
> Got to remember she *could* potentially crush them both if she was serious, considering her building level golem she spawned so quickly, fairie summons, quick sleeping spells which can be inhibited by merely touching a plant, multiple healing skills, and all her casts seem to cost no magical strain and can be done at ridiculous ranges...that isn't even including her seal



Pretty much, Iremi's magical power is broken as hell in this manghawa (not sure how to spell it).

But the fact that the Mercenary King can keep up with Enzu was above my expectation, completely above.... But still, while their swordsmanship seems to be about equal, the mercenary seems to be kind of hurtfull after every impact, unlike Enzu, and as far as I could tell Enzu wasn't using his secret skill, so I guess he's merely fighting without it this time.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 29, 2013)

well enzus wind slash thing is a bit unfair, this isnt a complete life or death fight. Plus mercenary king prob has tricks to

i thinks its pretty well represented that they are made to look even


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Jun 29, 2013)

I don't think they are even at all, and the difference will show in the next chapter. Enzu is supposed to be strong enough to compete with the Edermask in ...fuck I forgot the name... but you know the one with the mask

Right now the only guys stronger than him should be some hax magic users like Huan, Edan etc. (I'm not even mentioning the obvious Iremi, Janus, real Edermask)


----------



## Morglay (Jun 29, 2013)

You can tell from these few hits that they aren't even. Merc King's arm is already jacked up from Enzu's non-serious power... The only way he will be able to stay in this fight is by showing his master tactician skills. Thus proving that he is fit to lead, whilst showing Enzu's monster skills.


----------



## Kirito (Jun 29, 2013)

i have a hunch that maybe the ace card that merc king is hiding might be that he can be a reinforced human.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 29, 2013)

fanservice extra?!


That is all.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 29, 2013)

So is this worth reading? I'm already reading a lot of series so I tend not to read something new unless they are really god damn good. Might pick it up.


----------



## Morglay (Jun 29, 2013)

Why not try it and see?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 29, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> So is this worth reading? I'm already reading a lot of series so I tend not to read something new unless they are really god damn good. Might pick it up.


If you've changed your mind from months ago...



Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> I don't like Manwhas, I don't like the  art styles or the way they are supposed to be read and they all feel so  derivative.



I dare say we're reading it because it's worth reading.


----------



## Morglay (Jun 29, 2013)

Our opinions are of no relevance anyhow...

On topic. Did anybody notice how uneven Matthew's boobs were? I have no idea how she was still stood up with those cannons floating where they please.

Interesting chapter, made more interesting by the release schedule. Well played Enzu, Merc King seems like one of those guys that needs to get the last word in... Hate that.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 29, 2013)

Oh, I'm sorry, are you an expert of dragon-human hybrid titatomy?

I didn't think so. 

And I didn't really get that kinda vibe from 'im. More like he just wanted to voice his 'approval' of sorts since Enzu couldn't show what he's really got because of his plan. While I'm at it, Enzu is still a magnificent bastard.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 29, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> If you've changed your mind from months ago...
> 
> 
> 
> I dare say we're reading it because it's worth reading.



Yeah, I've changed my mind since then after reading Tower of God. 
I just don't want to risk going into something as shitty as Naruto or Bleach.


----------



## Morglay (Jun 29, 2013)

I don't think I need that qualification, all I need is eyes, with the ability to see massive tits and know when they are uneven. When she walks into the room with Iremi, Shirley (Stage right) is noticeable smaller than her, now up for debate, twin sister Sheila. (Stage left.) You go Sheila!

His approval wasn't necessary, he was defeated, absolutely by a boy. In front of all those witnesses. Granted the boy was a monster. Still, any supposed King in history Would eat humble pie and slink off. Not announce how much you respect the opponent that just humiliated you.


----------



## yo586 (Jun 29, 2013)

I really enjoyed that sword fight.  I think Magician does some of the best sword fights in comics I can remember.  Just far enough from realistic to make it interesting, with clear drawn lines and patterns of steps/strokes.  Little plot relevance but I could have watched it for another chapter happily.


----------



## Kirito (Jun 30, 2013)

Moglay said:


> I don't think I need that qualification, all I need is eyes, with the ability to see massive tits and know when they are uneven.



moglay confirmed for virgin 



> he right versus the left breast of any woman is very often of different size and even a different shape. Although common, these differences are perceptible but not very great.







kim sarae confirmed for pimp. he knows his jugs yall.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 30, 2013)

Moglay said:


> I don't think I need that qualification, all I need is eyes, with the ability to see massive tits and know when they are uneven. When she walks into the room with Iremi, Shirley (Stage right) is noticeable smaller than her, now up for debate, twin sister Sheila. (Stage left.) You go Sheila!


Well, mayb that's how they're supposed to be. Maybe they change sizes from time to time. 



> His approval wasn't necessary, he was defeated, absolutely by a boy. In front of all those witnesses. Granted the boy was a monster. Still, any supposed King in history Would eat humble pie and slink off. Not announce how much you respect the opponent that just humiliated you.


That's the thing, it wasn't really "all". Merc King and the the other 5 skilled ones knew that Breakers was holding back and coulda owned, but the other hundreds/thousands just saw an even match. In my eyes what the Merc did *is* humble. He didn't try to act all big and cocky even though he knew what Enzu was doing, He ackowledged Breakers' superiority pretty much.

Besides, he's THE mercenary. Everyone else we were introduced to was a bounty hunter. And the merc and hunters will be two entities, with the Merc King leading the mercs. He can't exactly afford to be humble and be all "I suck" in front of the men he'll be leading to death. He formed a comraderie between the 2 factions and helped with the morale.


----------



## Morglay (Jun 30, 2013)

You know it mate, I just found it odd as it has never seemed prevalent before for her.

Sorry, he was absolutely embarrassed in front of everyone that mattered. Yeah true, I guess he needs to keep his peons sweet... I guess he was getting in on the act.


----------



## Space (Jun 30, 2013)

Yeah good post P Bug, right on the mark. The chapter also shows how great a writer the artist is, going the extra mile by adding the layers of depth into newly introduced characters, but also portraying Enzu as an awesome bastard respected even by the opponents. Even thwarting Rang's little schemes at the same time, all that with just a sword match. So I'll take it that Enzu will get his elite team?

I can't wait till we catch up with the latest raw chapter man.


----------



## Kirito (Jun 30, 2013)

Kevintju said:


> Yeah good post P Bug, right on the mark. The chapter also shows how great a writer the artist is, going the extra mile by adding the layers of depth into newly introduced characters, but also portraying Enzu as an awesome bastard respected even by the opponents. Even thwarting Rang's little schemes at the same time, all that with just a sword match. So I'll take it that Enzu will get his elite team?
> 
> I can't wait till we catch up with the latest raw chapter man.



still can't shake off the fact that enzu's the ultimate gary stu, but i don't hold that against him.

elite team = iremi and co. can't have rang ask them about their every move when they're busy with their own goals (aka finding edermask).


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 30, 2013)

Yeah, Enzu's special team will be his group. But I can see him getting fucked over one way or another, be it by Rang or any of the other guys like Phobs (that's how I've decided to name Phobia and Phobos' team)



Moglay said:


> You know it mate, I just found it odd as it has never seemed prevalent before for her.


I somehow get the feeling something like this has happened before- Matthew's anatomy being uneven.  I guess drawing big breasts isn't as simple as it looks.


----------



## Nanja (Jun 30, 2013)

Kirito said:


> still can't shake off the fact that enzu's the ultimate gary stu, but i don't hold that against him.
> 
> elite team = iremi and co. can't have rang ask them about their every move when they're busy with their own goals (aka finding edermask).



Yeah, you are not the only one turned off by Enzu's plot armor. Well, at least he probably won't ever be top tier.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Jun 30, 2013)

^Wut? Enzu is gonna be top 5 for sure. Only ones stronger than him for sure will be Iremi and Janus.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 30, 2013)

Y'know, I kept calling the dude Merc King completely forgetting he actually introduced himself as Quin this chapter... Oops.


----------



## Morglay (Jun 30, 2013)

Wait, what? Omas is scanning more than 1 series simultaneously? So much respect right now. (Read on his site that he has released a Yureka chapter.)


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 30, 2013)

At the end of the last chapter he said that today he'd release Yureka, and then Magician tomorrow.  Though his opinions/thoughts/info page is now in fine print, instead of a big box.  But, yeah, it is pretty awesome.


----------



## Kirito (Jun 30, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> At the end of the last chapter he said that today he'd release Yureka, and then Magician tomorrow.  Though his opinions/thoughts/info page is now in fine print, instead of a big box.  But, yeah, it is pretty awesome.



yeah i'd been keeping up with yureka for quite some time now (actually a long time now, 2009) and im happy it got some love from OMAS. yurekas pretty epic.


----------



## Morglay (Jul 1, 2013)

Kirito said:


> yeah i'd been keeping up with yureka for quite some time now (actually a long time now, 2009) and im happy it got some love from OMAS. yurekas pretty epic.



I will check it out now.



Pesky Bug said:


> Chapter 102 is out:
> 
> Ch.127-129
> 
> OMAS will also be taking a break. 2 weeks 'til the next Magician chapter.



Kal is actually pretty epic - with his achievements listed in such a way. The daily releases are always good while they last. I assume we are mainly past the build up chapters now?


----------



## Nanja (Jul 1, 2013)

raziu said:


> ^Wut? Enzu is gonna be top 5 for sure. Only ones stronger than him for sure will be Iremi and Janus.



Top 5 doesn't mean top tier. I doubt he'll ever be able to lay a finger on Janus. Iremi probably not. Probably not Edermask. Huan? Maybe. He'll probably cap out at best around Timeh level I think.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 2, 2013)

so kal-ajubadass takes the stage? nice.

with all this talk about molly being a noble, i'm led to think that ellie's presence there might be a hint that she's also one.


----------



## Space (Jul 2, 2013)

About Ellie, I got the feeling she is very powerful in magic. When Iremi said that Ellie should not be in the battelfield, Kal was kinda suspicious about her. I think Ellie is the healer of the gang, because Iremi is not good enough in this department.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 2, 2013)

yeah i got you too, except that iremi should be able to detect magic from her at that early age since wandra did with her in the past.

but really, i get what you're saying. iremi deals with "regeneration" and not "instant repair".


----------



## Space (Jul 2, 2013)

Not to mention Iremi's powers would be severely underused if she was focusing on healing and at her pace at that. You got a point about magic detecting, but Ellie might have a different sort of magic that's not affiliated to Iremi's magic.


----------



## yo586 (Jul 4, 2013)

Iremi's magic is every magic, at least when unsealed.  And her sealed nature magic is the only (so far seen) healing element so that wouldn't work if the theory is Ellie is a healer.  Plus it does seem like every magician is capable of assessing other elements.

I'd rather Ellie was just a girl.  It adds depth to the group of otherwise badass folks to have a normal little girl be an integral aspect of the team.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 13, 2013)

Forgot Enzu's got so much beef to settle for his two fathers.

Anyone check out the latest two raw chapters?


----------



## Blunt (Jul 13, 2013)

Have they found Edermask yet?


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 14, 2013)

In the Raws Edermask has appeared.
They didn't find him.
He found them.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 15, 2013)

for the latest raws: i feel like enzu's gonna take it easy this time. he has no reason to go all out now.


----------



## Morglay (Jul 20, 2013)

Not trying to hate on Enzu but I kind of get what Iremi meant. His confidence comes off a bit sleazy at times. Shameless Gary Stu.

In the raws has a full dragon been shown? Or are they only a little ahead in terms of the subjugation?


----------



## gumby2ms (Jul 20, 2013)

nope not yet. raws are only on the battle that the army is walking to. there clean and unspoilery.


----------



## Space (Jul 20, 2013)

I think I'll avoid this thread until we are caught up with the latest raw chapter, since most don't bother using spoiler tags here.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 20, 2013)

Kevintju said:


> I think I'll avoid this thread until we are caught up with the latest raw chapter, since most don't bother using spoiler tags here.


 The RAW talk in here is at an absolute minimum..


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 20, 2013)

Enzu putting in work.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 20, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> In the Raws Edermask has appeared.
> They didn't find him.
> He found them.


Awesome. About damn time.

How far behind are the translations from the raws?


----------



## Kirito (Jul 20, 2013)

Morglay said:


> Not trying to hate on Enzu but I kind of get what Iremi meant. His confidence comes off a bit sleazy at times. Shameless Gary Stu.



they're both changing. iremi's being cut down to size while enzu's head is gradually getting bigger.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 21, 2013)

Blunt said:


> Awesome. About damn time.
> 
> How far behind are the translations from the raws?



If I know how to count than 13.


----------



## Morglay (Aug 3, 2013)

Volume 2.25 chapter 106 is out: Gap 01

"Well done Pierre, as a reward you can stare at my ass the rest of the way." Molli is becoming quite a good player.

Elf lady got her memories back in one of the extras at the end of the earlier chapters if I remember correctly?


----------



## Kirito (Aug 8, 2013)

dont open if you don't wanna get spoiled for latest chapter. all im gonna say is...........

YES.


----------



## Morglay (Aug 8, 2013)

Kirito said:


> dont open if you don't wanna get spoiled for latest chapter. all im gonna say is...........
> 
> YES.



 Finally.


----------



## Morglay (Aug 16, 2013)

Chapter 287



Without the ridiculous pigtails he would be a badass old man. (About all I gained from this chapter.)


----------



## Kirito (Aug 16, 2013)

is this my birthday?

no it isn't. if it was, we'd be getting a yureka release simultaneously.

still. ajussi proving himself on the planning.


----------



## Morglay (Aug 17, 2013)

Volume 2.25 chapter 108 - Gap 3. Seems like the most obvious trap ever was not obvious enough. Dare to dream that daily releases are back?


----------



## Kirito (Aug 18, 2013)

dat iremi getting them jealousy jitters was what made this chapter. strangely, i didn't care for the trapped bounty hunters at all.


----------



## Morglay (Aug 18, 2013)

I don't think we were meant to. Iremi and Molly were awesome. Matt must be the only woman in the world to not give a shit about Enzu. This makes her the best, female, humanoid creature ever.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Aug 18, 2013)

Liking the tension between Kal and Pigtails.


----------



## Morglay (Aug 18, 2013)

Seems very tense, I am surprised at how little time Kal has for him. Well I guess he's doing his job. I wonder if Iremi is going to reveal her identity by attempting to save all the bounty hunters who are trapped...


----------



## Morglay (Aug 23, 2013)

Volume 2.25 Chapter 109 Gap (04)

Wow, remind me never to get fisted by that guy...


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 23, 2013)

600 soldiers lost?
What teh FUCK?
Man did more than slip up.


----------



## Morglay (Aug 23, 2013)

No wonder Kal voiced his concerns beforehand, that was a pathetic result.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 23, 2013)

How do professional soldiers....lose more than a bunch of rag tag mercenaries.
WHAT TEH FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK.

He better hope he died in that siege or twintails is going to eat his ass.


----------



## TehChron (Aug 23, 2013)

Poor leadership is how professionals lose out.

That and a lack of Hero Units, such as the Mercenary King


----------



## Laillo (Aug 24, 2013)

I need to catch up with this series.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 24, 2013)

maybe the fennelia lady is that area.


----------



## Morglay (Aug 24, 2013)

True the leadership of an army that is out of practice might be subpar.


----------



## Onihikage (Aug 26, 2013)

Seems like Misty's Guard Captain decided to count it as a blessing and move the entire garrison into the keep. 

I imagine Rang will grant Kal direct leadership over the entire army, after seeing his tactical genius for himself.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 30, 2013)

i keep seeing death flags for kal everywhere. ellie starting to warm up again to iremi and the others? death flaaaagggg

also look at the raws lol.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Aug 30, 2013)

Shadap. I won't.


----------



## Morglay (Aug 30, 2013)

True, he is so badass atm that he might as well have a sign stuck to his arse that reads: "Insert lightning here."


----------



## Drakor (Sep 7, 2013)

New chapter is out!
 Ch.92

The inevitable clash...!


----------



## Morglay (Sep 7, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> How do professional soldiers....lose more than a bunch of rag tag mercenaries.



Doesn't really seem to cut it when describing the Merc King and his crew.


----------



## Drakor (Sep 7, 2013)

One Man Army...such a great guy!

here
here


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 7, 2013)

Aw hellz yeah.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 7, 2013)

My body is prepared.

On another note I have been impressed with the execution of this war so far. Has been entertaining. Is the author known for a particular interest in Martial Science?


----------



## Onihikage (Sep 7, 2013)

"Cut the tension with a knife" indeed. I hope Iremi will cast Forest's Protection on everyone.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 8, 2013)

Morglay said:


> My body is prepared.
> 
> On another note I have been impressed with the execution of this war so far. Has been entertaining. Is the author known for a particular interest in Martial Science?


I don't know. But all I can say is that when I started reading Magician, I NEVER would've expected it to turn into a strategy, war series. It really does feel like 2 completely separate manhwa.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 8, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> I don't know. But all I can say is that when I started reading Magician, I NEVER would've expected it to turn into a strategy, war series. It really does feel like 2 completely separate manhwa.



I know right. 

Edermask's words are making me wonder if he has buffed his magic somehow. Feels like we are heading towards the climax now. For some reason I am wondering if Huan will show up... He is probably a final fight enemy. Excited to see what they all have to show.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 8, 2013)

Morglay said:


> I know right.
> 
> *Edermask's words are making me wonder if he has buffed his magic somehow.* Feels like we are heading towards the climax now. For some reason I am wondering if Huan will show up... He is probably a final fight enemy. Excited to see what they all have to show.



New chapters Hnnnnggggggggghhhhhhhh


----------



## Drakor (Sep 8, 2013)

Poor Kal, you can really feel it that he's just a "normal" but atleast he has the strategist mind!


----------



## Morglay (Sep 9, 2013)

He is monstrous in the fact he managed to carry them this far and get them in a situation where they could exhibit their strength. Whilst only being "normal".


----------



## Space (Sep 9, 2013)

Kal was indispensable this arc, in fact, he was awesome. Lacks brawl, uses brains instead. But the author sure has humor, have Iremi create a path only for Kal and Ellie


----------



## Morglay (Sep 9, 2013)

Lol Edermask got the bitches swooning all over. Learn from him Enzu. Learn.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Sep 9, 2013)

Man if only Enzu could move on form that silly crush on that redheaded bitch...


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Sep 9, 2013)

New chapters are out!


----------



## ISeeVoices (Sep 9, 2013)

Can't believe we actually caught up to the story , OMA is a god for translating this for this long. It's sad that we will have to wait now just with the spoilers posts until he returns but nevertheless this is still sort of good news. Better little than nothing !


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 9, 2013)

Wow, fucking kudos to OMAS. Beast level scanning, right here. I just found out about the chapters where Edermask reveals himself and there're already more chapters to read.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 9, 2013)

OMAS is an absolute monster, I believe he is a machine created from our imagination to enhance our viewing pleasure.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 9, 2013)

Hopefully when the seal breaks she has a complete personality make over... The recent chapters just reaffirmed my hatred of this particular insufferable, rude, filthy hippie.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 10, 2013)

so then where's natasha?


----------



## Black Mirror (Sep 10, 2013)

lol omas is fucking crazy. 

glad we caught up. Now i'm waiting until enzu and mat tell edermask about Iremi's condition. And something tells me Iremi will cure his eye. 

Glad Enzu isn't another Sasuke and actually wants to be on equal grounds before fighting edan. 

And Iremi get more and more annoying every chapter... I miss the tomboy that she was.

and this one:



dat enzu, we all know what kind of "laugh" it was


----------



## Kirito (Sep 10, 2013)

Black Mirror said:


> dat enzu, we all know what kind of "laugh" it was



enzu 

can understand iremi though, shes an emotional mess ever since she started looking at enzu that way


----------



## Morglay (Sep 10, 2013)

Kirito said:


> enzu
> 
> can't understand iremi though, shes been an emotional mess ever since the series started.



Fixed that for you, legitimacy was needed.


----------



## Onihikage (Sep 10, 2013)

I get the feeling part of the reason Iremi's so unstable is because her real personality, which developed underneath her artificial one, now harbors feelings which conflict with those of her artificial personality - most likely her feelings for Enzu and Edermask. This causes her no end of frustration, so she takes it out on the guys. It's not the same thing as the beginning of the manga, when she was just a cheeky, tomboyish little brat (though much of that personality from back then has remained).


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 11, 2013)

We're going on an adventure


----------



## Onihikage (Sep 30, 2013)

Damn, Edermask's scars are vicious. Molly is just  (but dat Marie )

With all the mindfuck barriers that other characters seem to be getting over, maybe what they learned will play a part in the union of Iremi's mind. As if we needed another reason for Molly and Iremi to bond...


----------



## Morglay (Sep 30, 2013)

Utoh, crew this size... Conflict inc... Deaths? Probably not yet. Marie is a useful tracker and I assume Kal v.2 (now with extra blonde) is alright with a sword. I do not feel assured he is safe though.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 24, 2013)

New chapter (Omas gave the translation to Vendetta he said on his blog.)

If any of you bitches still care.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 24, 2013)

it will be iremi and enzu vs fenelia.

because at edermask's current state, enzu could beat him.


----------



## Yoburi (Oct 24, 2013)

Just finish reading this manhwa a few days ago and damn Shadown Eldermask vs. Enzu was so epic i wish there were more fights like this one.


----------



## Onihikage (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm hopeful it'll actually be Fenelia vs Iremi.


----------



## Black Mirror (Nov 13, 2013)

read the raw. Iremi will turn lesbian in future? XD

Don't rly know what just happened in the latest chapters .-. 

need scans


----------



## Morglay (Nov 13, 2013)

I still don't know how to work the Naver page.


----------



## Black Mirror (Dec 3, 2013)

Morglay said:


> I still don't know how to work the Naver page.





mangacow said, they might scan magician soon.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 3, 2013)

Black Mirror said:


> mangacow said, they might scan magician soon.



Thanks, and they better as shit got so legit so quick.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 3, 2013)

omascans would have a cow.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 3, 2013)

I thought he said that he was going to hand over translations to somebody else anyway? As he didn't have time with life and all happening.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 3, 2013)

Morglay said:


> I thought he said that he was going to hand over translations to somebody else anyway? As he didn't have time with life and all happening.[/QUOTEiii
> I
> If I recall he had egscans do a couple chapters for him. He updates his spoiler page and last I heard from his site he was waiting for the holidays. However given how many breaks he takes I wouldn't mind  mngcow doing it..


----------



## Morglay (Dec 4, 2013)

I would prefer Omas tbh. With such a text heavy series I want quality translations > faster releases. If mcow picked it up though I guess it should be fine.


----------



## Black Mirror (Dec 5, 2013)

I think they started reading it, so it will pbbly take some weeks.

In the raws something is about to start. Maybe we will be up to date in time~


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 5, 2013)

Well Oma has spoilers up again and apparently will start scans up later this month,
Let's see who comes out first.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 1, 2014)

Magician chapter 128. Fenelia doing her Supes shit. Glad Enzu didn't become a total bitch in that situation, although I prefer Timeh as a character Enzu shouldn't be trying to be him. He should be trying to beat him.


----------



## Yoburi (Jan 2, 2014)

Didn't know Enzu looked at Time as a master or even can him that way.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 2, 2014)

Well he is learning his techniques and he witnessed 1st hand the destruction that man caused with his sword. For this 2nd half he has always been using Timeh as a benchmark. Rightly so, the guy was a top tier monster.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 2, 2014)

Chapter 129. Awww shit. Huan's dad looks sorta creepy.  This current fight should be legit.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 2, 2014)

129 is out on batoto.
2 lazy 2 link nomsayan.

I think its the first time they said their is an actual mark of immortality, though we've known it forever.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 2, 2014)

I thought they first stated it during Fenelia/Rang's introduction? When they were talking about why he didn't bother with it.


----------



## Space (Jan 2, 2014)

Can't wait for the next few chapters, though I kinda feel less exciting about their showdown after the ancient monster being hyped this much and knowing that Edermask and co will fight it. Fenelia now kinda feels like.... a nuisance rather than an obstacle for Edermask.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 2, 2014)

I just hope Fenelia will give us a glimpse of what Iremi is capable of.


----------



## Onihikage (Jan 2, 2014)

Hell fuckin' yes. Finally.



Morglay said:


> I just hope Fenelia will give us a glimpse of what Iremi is capable of.


All of this.


----------



## Drakor (Jan 2, 2014)

Kevintju said:


> Can't wait for the next few chapters, though I kinda feel less exciting about their showdown after the ancient monster being hyped this much and knowing that Edermask and co will fight it. Fenelia now kinda feels like.... a nuisance rather than an obstacle for Edermask.


If she's the one Edermask[2]/Shadow hinted at, then she should also be able to do that thing Iremi did after breaking her seal...utilizing different elemental magic. This could be problematic if its true because Iremi has never fought a fire user this entire time, and after their clash with Janus and the short showings Wind magic seems overpowered as hell


----------



## Morglay (Jan 2, 2014)

I assumed Janus used gravity for some reason, I thought that was why Huan was so confused by Timeh's power at first. The levitation Janus used on Enzu+Iremi didn't seem to produce any wind either.

If she is the magical baby that was hinted at being a less powerful but fully awakened Iremi, then shit is about to get wrecked son. Being able to use all magic at will. My body is ready.


----------



## yo586 (Jan 2, 2014)

Morglay said:


> If she is the magical baby that was hinted at being a less powerful but fully awakened Iremi, then shit is about to get wrecked son. Being able to use all magic at will. My body is ready.



I'd imagine she is.  They look too close in appearance to not be somehow related.
Should be fun to see a super high level mage battle.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 2, 2014)

ah it seems not everyone reads oma's spoiler page or checks the raws...

Well I will stay quiet....but its a decent fight


----------



## Morglay (Jan 3, 2014)

V.2 Chapter 130 How dare you leave us hanging like this Omas?


----------



## Onihikage (Jan 11, 2014)

Jeez, you guys! No posts yet?

FENELIA VS IREMI 

EXACTLY WHAT WE WANTED


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 11, 2014)

Yeah theres an update on batoto.
Iremi is outclassed but its clear to me she is broke as fuck. Especially once she taps into whatever else she needs to.
Which leads me to wonder if Janus is the end or just another footnote. Janus sees to be Edermasks opponent but what's their for Iremi who's potential seems to be gradually heading towards passing Edermask. Who is her threshold when  Fenelia strong as she is likely won't surpass Janus. There are other continents I believe and I wonder if we will see them. However, with Enzu wanting to face Ethan and possibly three eyes if Pierre doesn't get to him first...maybe this won't go much further than that.


----------



## yo586 (Jan 11, 2014)

This battle is as good as I hoped it would be.  Awesome.


----------



## Araragi (Jan 11, 2014)

Is this any good? My preferences include amazing plot with good art, romance and battles.


----------



## Onihikage (Jan 11, 2014)

The plot is actually pretty damn good, there's a ton of focus on character development and backstories. The art starts off a little weird, but it improves and normalizes over time, and it's all in color, so that's a bonus. The battles are also well done as far as I'm concerned; I know the current one has me on the edge of my seat.

As for the romance...well, there's plenty of shipper fuel to be had here. Especially after the obligatory timeskip


----------



## yo586 (Jan 11, 2014)

Aladdin said:


> Is this any good? My preferences include amazing plot with good art, romance and battles.



Personally was only mildly amused for the beginning, seemed to take forever to pick up plot-wise. Author takes a while to develop plot points, and although its done well, if you like fast paced its not for you. That said, its one of the better web manhwas out there IMO.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 11, 2014)

Aladdin said:


> Is this any good? My preferences include amazing plot with good art, romance and battles.



The character Enzu gets AMAZING development it's worth reading just for that. But yes it's good, you have to get used to the art at first but even that gets better 100 chaps in. As for the shipping comment above, it's kinda set in stone unless one of the main chars dies


----------



## Space (Jan 12, 2014)

Aladdin said:


> Is this any good? My preferences include amazing plot with good art, romance and battles.



As someone noted before, if you like fast paced plot and action, then this manwha may bore you at some points. This is a feel good fantasy-manwha, one you need to take your time to enjoy and slowly get submerged into their world.  The author likes to takes his time to build up scenes and fights and to make everything work the way he wants it to, even the small things. But once you are drawn into their world, this manwha won't let you go that easily anymore in a very postitive way.


OT: I hope with the current battle, we've arrived at the point of the manwha where battles and enemies are finally becoming serious power-wise and challenging. Can't wait to see the growth spurts of the MC's.


----------



## Bielec (Jan 12, 2014)

Nice chapters there, finally Iremi shows more of her powers. Fenelia seems to be in a little better mood since she found that her enemies aren't just some fodders (especialy Iremi). Damm, i want to know if Edermask will help them, how much they can accomplish themselves, and if little redhead will show something like in the fight with fake Edermask.


----------



## yo586 (Jan 12, 2014)

O snap major revelation by Fenelia.  Seems like she may be the child who was mentioned that Wandra sealed before Iremi.


----------



## Space (Jan 12, 2014)

yo586 said:


> O snap major revelation by Fenelia.  Seems like she may be the child who was mentioned that Wandra sealed before Iremi.



I thought that was already brought up before and pretty much agreed with?

But so nice to see what this ultimate tag team can do even in the face of a monster. I guess this is the end of the fight and Fenelia will decide to just leave and let Iremi and Enzu be?


----------



## Onihikage (Jan 12, 2014)

Fuck yes, this is exactly what I was waiting for. Fenelia is going to blow the doors off this whole thing. It's gonna be interesting to see how Enzu handles the situation. He's such a shitty liar, he won't be able to hide that he knew.

Loving the synergy between him and Iremi. Strongest combo FTW


----------



## Morglay (Jan 12, 2014)

So the obvious has been put out into the open. Could she use Iremi's secret as a way to break the synergy of the duo and stomp? Doubt she even needs to, but guess she wants to save a bit for Edermask.


----------



## yo586 (Jan 12, 2014)

Kevintju said:


> I thought that was already brought up before and pretty much agreed with?
> 
> But so nice to see what this ultimate tag team can do even in the face of a monster. I guess this is the end of the fight and Fenelia will decide to just leave and let Iremi and Enzu be?



Haha I suppose I'm a dense reader then, I thought that other child went crazy and dysfunctional.

I think Fenelia will now start to spill the beans to Iremi a bit a la sealing before she runs off.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 12, 2014)

yo586 said:


> Haha I suppose I'm a dense reader then, *I thought that other child went crazy and dysfunctional.*



Implying Fenelia isn't.



yo586 said:


> I think Fenelia will now start to spill the beans to Iremi a bit a la sealing before she runs off.



I don't think she will bitch out this easily. Will probably be a longer fight before she realizes that even if she does win she won't be able to take on Edermask in her weakened state and leave.

That's if she doesn't use Iremi's seal as a Jedi Mind Trick to disrupt them for a swift conclusion.


----------



## Drakor (Jan 12, 2014)

Because of that synergy Enzu and Iremi going to have real deep problems in their relationship if Fenelia truly snitches...its already shocking that she brought up Wandra of all people, this implies she was around during the time the other elves were alive and may have seen the long forgotten forest magic or even the method to read ancient tablet inscriptions

So...incoming forest magic? That would be the worst considering it has healing properties, and that seal Iremi had allowed her to use multiple magic...


----------



## Space (Jan 13, 2014)

Kinda off topic at this point of the story, but has there ever been a discussion of who Enzu's sword could be? The eye on the sword makes me believe the sword is just a "normal" sword, but one with a communication channel (the eye) with a certain person. Since Enzu got his sword from D so unexpectedly, we never got an intro/story for the sword. The person behind the sword's voice might be a sword master. Anyone with better guesses than mine or some info I missed?


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 13, 2014)

Drakor said:


> Because of that synergy Enzu and Iremi going to have real deep problems in their relationship if Fenelia truly snitches...its already shocking that she brought up Wandra of all people, this implies she was around during the time the other elves were alive and may have seen the long forgotten forest magic or even the method to read ancient tablet inscriptions
> 
> So...incoming forest magic? That would be the worst considering it has healing properties, and that seal Iremi had allowed her to use multiple magic...



Wandra said she sealed someone else magic or well tried and that she was horribly powerful or something like that, so put 2+2 together and Iremi gets Auntie Fenelia


----------



## Space (Jan 13, 2014)

I just want to confess I couldn't help myself, succumbed and read the spoilers on Omascans' website. But I regret nothing.


----------



## Onihikage (Jan 13, 2014)

So, here's what I remember of Fenelia and Iremi's past and differences.

Fenelia was born with a power similar to Iremi's - an extreme aptitude for magic, and a high pool of mana. Wandra tried to raise her properly in spite of this, but her extreme power made her become arrogant and uncontrollable. It sounds like she went on a little rampage in the village and left after some kind of spat. Presumably she later met Janus and became immortal.

Iremi's full power exceeds even that of Fenelia's - infinite mana, binding to any elemental spirit, learning any spell instantly just from seeing it, even the ability to create spells from her imagination. The village elders, fearing an even worse Fenelia, tried to seal her power completely and make Iremi a cripple. Wandra, to appease them, sealed her to be limited to using forest magic, and created a second personality overshadowing her real one, hoping they would blend together by the time the seal came undone completely.

I'm of the opinion that Iremi's fake personality doesn't actually like Enzu, but her real personality underneath has it bad for him, hence the apparent conflict in her feelings. I'm hoping the personalities did blend to some extent, but I think we're all a little tired of Iremi's shit


----------



## Black Mirror (Jan 25, 2014)

Omas back again oO 

The new spoilers are epic. Can't wait fro scans.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 25, 2014)

Must... Resist... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Spoilers.


----------



## Onihikage (Jan 30, 2014)

Fuck yeah, new chapter's out. As Nodt gets the drop on her


*Spoiler*: __ 



Storytime for Iremi


----------



## Mizura (Jan 30, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oooooh!
They are actually Related?! Now I'm curious about Iremi's mother! :0


----------



## Onihikage (Jan 30, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _New chapter's out_ 



I'm actually glad Fenelia decided to just leave. No way Enzu and Iremi could actually beat her. Now our heroes will finally be able to deal with Iremi's seal.




No new chapters for a couple of weeks, though. That's a bummer!


----------



## Morglay (Jan 30, 2014)

Fenelia delivered in full. Epic fucking sauce.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jan 30, 2014)

MUST AVOID SPOILING PPL NNNNNNNNNN

It gets better and better


----------



## Onihikage (Jan 30, 2014)

Black Mirror said:


> MUST AVOID SPOILING PPL NNNNNNNNNN
> 
> It gets better and better



I have every expectation that it will


----------



## Drakor (Jan 30, 2014)

Mizura said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Same, I'm wondering if she made a name for herself like her sister Fenelia has. With all this new power scaling they're really going to need Mattheiu to help. She really needs to learn to control her draconic forms


----------



## Morglay (Jan 30, 2014)

Iremi's mum Witch of the North...


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 30, 2014)

This is a spoiler for current chaps out on naver so if you don't want to get spoiled don't open

*Spoiler*: __ 



tfw when it's not about Iremi's family we find out next but about Matty :3


----------



## yo586 (Jan 30, 2014)

Seems like the beginning of part 2 was Enzu's time to shine, lets watch as he slowly fades into insignificance now.  Would be nice if the author manages to keep brawler types relevant as the top tier starts coming out to play.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 30, 2014)

yo586 said:


> Seems like the beginning of part 2 was Enzu's time to shine, lets watch as he slowly fades into insignificance now.  *Would be nice if the author manages to keep brawler types relevant* as the top tier starts coming out to play.



Except we have seen a brawler that can bang with the top brass and look to dominate. Enzu is going to be stronger or at the very least equal to him. Well he has to if he is going to remain relevant at all.


----------



## yo586 (Jan 30, 2014)

Time was superbly awesome, my favorite character so far, but doubtful he could keep up for long with the likes of Fenelia, Janus, Edermask.  I get the sense Huan and him were both one (small) level beneath them, mostly based on Huan's subserviency and Time's short spar with Edermask.

All that said, ya Enzu will stay in the game at least cursorily, I just hope he keeps being as kickass as he was at the beginning of this part.


----------



## Bielec (Jan 31, 2014)

Interesting, they are so much behind in power compared to the strongest people, it makes me wonder how Enzu will catch up to them,  Iremi already has much power although still sealed. But Enzu, I don't see any new powerups for the young swordsman, and growing strong as he is now took him 8 years.
Fenelia clearly does what she want's. Will she regret letting them go if they end up kicking her ass? Also Edermask is impressive, showing no agitation even when attacked by Fenelia.


----------



## Space (Jan 31, 2014)

This is where the combo / partner thing comes in. There's a reason why Enzu is partnered with Iremi. Together, they are much stronger than they would be individually.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 31, 2014)

yo586 said:


> Time was superbly awesome, my favorite character so far, but doubtful he could keep up for long with the likes of Fenelia, Janus, Edermask.  I get the sense Huan and him were both one (small) level beneath them, mostly based on Huan's subserviency and Time's short spar with Edermask.



Not being able to take on the top 3-4 people in an entire world =/= not being relevant.


----------



## Onihikage (Jan 31, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _New chapter_ 



Well, that worked out nicely. Edermask spoke up first, and said what he knew, and the only thing Iremi is pissed about is why they didn't tell her when she got older. We know the deep underlying reasons behind that, of course, but how Iremi's going to find out...who knows. Maybe Matthew will take the role of being the one who made the inquiry and got the letter, or maybe Enzu will actually come clean. I can't wait, either way


----------



## yo586 (Jan 31, 2014)

Morglay said:


> Not being able to take on the top 3-4 people in an entire world =/= not being relevant.



When the story seems to be heading in a direction that focuses almost solely on those characters, then yes he is in danger of being irrelevant.  It happens in too many comics to not be suspicious of.

It'd be a shame if he was relegated to emotional support/side kick to the Iremi show, as much as that is set up to be the case.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 31, 2014)

yo586 said:


> When the story seems to be heading in a direction that focuses almost solely on those characters, then yes he is in danger of being irrelevant.  It happens in too many comics to not be suspicious of.
> 
> It'd be a shame if he was relegated to emotional support/side kick to the Iremi show, as much as that is set up to be the case.



He still need to beat down Edan. If he isn't top brass/as relevant in terms of power as Fenelia then I seem to have missed something.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Feb 1, 2014)

Enzu is the only one who acrtually works for his power.

Iremi was just born absolute top tier. Nothing impressive about that.


----------



## Mizura (Feb 1, 2014)

Yeah, Iremi's main troubles are sort of... psychological? She needs a psychiatrist. >_>

The people around her also need to stop babying her so much, and I actually agree that they've gone too far in trying to keep Iremi completely in the dark, if only because it works badly as a result. The seal would have been broken sooner or later, and once Iremi finds out that her powers were sealed, she'd have started questioning what else they've been hiding from her like she's doing right now.

They should have told her earlier that her powers were sealed at least, and given her the explanation Edermask is giving right now. They could then tell her the rest progressively.

As for Enzu, meh, give his sword some form of power-up. I think that'd work.

It's ironic that in a series called Magician, the most interesting characters are the swordsmen. :\


----------



## Black Mirror (Feb 1, 2014)

Mizura said:


> Yeah, Iremi's main troubles are sort of... psychological? She needs a psychiatrist. >_>
> 
> The people around her also need to stop babying her so much, and I actually agree that they've gone too far in trying to keep Iremi completely in the dark, if only because it works badly as a result. The seal would have been broken sooner or later, and once Iremi finds out that her powers were sealed, she'd have started questioning what else they've been hiding from her like she's doing right now.
> 
> ...



Wait until iremi's personality splits, then it will be fun.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Feb 1, 2014)

People are forgetting that Enzu only uses the sheath of his sword. He still hasn't unsheathed his sword yet, and when he wanted to do so in his fight with Fenelia, the Sword advised him against it. I'm guessing the user really need to be top tier to control the full power of the Sword and not be consumed by it or something of the sort.

In other words, Enzu has one possible power-up in the near future, so that he can compensate what he's lacking in comparison with Time.


----------



## Nanja (Feb 1, 2014)

I don't think Enzu will ever surpass Time. IMO he could probably roll on par though by the end. I recall that one arc went through the trouble of pointing out that Enzu has his own/different approach to fighting so you shouldn't expect the same exact results from Enzu as Time and vice versa. 

I don't think either Enzu or Iremi will ever be on par with Edermask or Janus though. Especially if Edermask gets that powerup he is looking to snag.

When I think about it. The final series of fights might be something like Edermask vs Janus, Enzu vs Huan, Iremi vs Fenellia.


----------



## yo586 (Feb 1, 2014)

c3zz4rr said:


> People are forgetting that Enzu only uses the sheath of his sword. He still hasn't unsheathed his sword yet, and when he wanted to do so in his fight with Fenelia, the Sword advised him against it. I'm guessing the user really need to be top tier to control the full power of the Sword and not be consumed by it or something of the sort.



Eh?  I totally missed that convo with his sword . . . where does it happen?



Nanja said:


> I don't think Enzu will ever surpass Time. IMO he could probably roll on par though by the end. I recall that one arc went through the trouble of pointing out that Enzu has his own/different approach to fighting so you shouldn't expect the same exact results from Enzu as Time and vice versa.
> 
> I don't think either Enzu or Iremi will ever be on par with Edermask or Janus though. Especially if Edermask gets that powerup he is looking to snag.
> 
> When I think about it. The final series of fights might be something like Edermask vs Janus, Enzu vs Huan, Iremi vs Fenellia.



I get the sense Enzu will definitely pass Time (although yes in a different vein of fighting) and Iremi will end #1 powerhouse.  Maybe the author won't be so clear cut with it, but I doubt Edermask and Janus will be ultimate tops by EOS.


----------



## Morglay (Feb 2, 2014)

Nanja said:


> *I don't think Enzu will ever surpass Time.* IMO he could probably roll on par though by the end. I recall that one arc went through the trouble of pointing out that Enzu has his own/different approach to fighting so you shouldn't expect the same exact results from Enzu as Time and vice versa.



Enzu will definitely surpass Time. Maybe not in terms of character but in skill he will claw his way to the top. He has to, otherwise Edan will just stomp him.



Nanja said:


> *I don't think either Enzu or Iremi will ever be on par with Edermask or Janus* though. Especially if Edermask gets that powerup he is looking to snag.
> 
> When I think about it. The final series of fights might be something like Edermask vs Janus, Enzu vs Huan, Iremi vs Fenellia.



Iremi is the strongest being in the series, nothing can compare to the power she has. Well that is what we can assume from the information we have been given and how everyone shits themselves at the thought of informing her about this.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Feb 2, 2014)

She can fuckin' invent spells just by thinking of them...she's basically god if her powers are unsealed.

The whole point of Iremi's development power wise is just letting her use more and more of her inborn power.
Her character development is even worse. Started shitty and is still shitty.

Even great Edermask is shown to fail at what he wants the most. It's basically said that he can't match Janus on his own because he has inferior talent. What's great is that he doesn't give up and seeks to find another way.


----------



## Xin (Mar 24, 2014)

Reading this and catched up. 

It's awesome and respect for the single person behind it. 

Quite the feat to have an ongoing manhwa while studying.


----------



## HyperfangTM (Apr 10, 2014)

More chapters are out!!!!

paralyzed​


----------



## Onihikage (Apr 10, 2014)

HyperfangTM said:


> More chapters are out!!!!
> 
> paralyzed​



WHOOOOOOOOO :WOW


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 10, 2014)

Still trying to figure out wtf is happening in the raws doe.
wtf...


----------



## HyperfangTM (Apr 10, 2014)

ensoriki said:


> Still trying to figure out wtf is happening in the raws doe.
> wtf...




*Spoiler*: _raw talk_ 



I know!? Iremi got stab!!!! anyways its like a good 15 chp ahead though so we gonna have to wait a long time before we get that far.


----------



## Drakor (Apr 11, 2014)

I know theres a variety of hair colors and stuff, but this Dortellis looks similar to Matthew in ways...maybe its just my desire for her to have something involving the plot instead of being the groups rescue wild card


----------



## Space (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm having trouble understanding what's going on here... who is the ancient monster? Dortellis? Janus? Still unknown?


----------



## Morglay (Apr 11, 2014)

I thought the ancient monster was calling Edermask Dortellis? 

Edit: Or it can feel Iremi's magical power and has mistaken her for Dortellis? They look to be related in some way.


----------



## Space (Apr 11, 2014)

I thought it was somehow Janus saying those words to.. erm... Dortellis?

Also, it seems Edermask doesn't know that name?


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 11, 2014)

Morglay said:


> I thought the ancient monster was calling Edermask Dortellis?
> 
> Edit: Or it can feel Iremi's magical power and has mistaken her for Dortellis? They look to be related in some way.



No look at who is talking to Janus. He looks like Matthew. The only species that could of lived for so long would be the dragons. Its Matthews dad. The ancient monster was said in this chapter to react to descendents of its sealors and we know the dragon race aided in that.

The author has a "guest" visit Janus at the same time Edermask goes to fight the AM. At the same time the monk says the monster reacts to descendants. At the same time we see the second blue hair tanned skin character. Where Edermask doesn't know the name but Janus does. How can The Ancient Monster sealed 5000 years ago have relation to 300 old Edermask.


----------



## Morglay (Apr 11, 2014)

Yeah seems like you will be right. Didn't think the dragons would have any relevance as Matthew barely gets any focus. Glad the author is bringing it back.


----------



## Hunter (Apr 11, 2014)

ensoriki said:


> No look at who is talking to Janus. He looks like Matthew. The only species that could of lived for so long would be the dragons.* Its Matthews dad*. The ancient monster was said in this chapter to react to descendents of its sealors and we know the dragon race aided in that.
> 
> The author has a "guest" visit Janus at the same time Edermask goes to fight the AM. At the same time the monk says the monster reacts to descendants. At the same time we see the second blue hair tanned skin character. Where Edermask doesn't know the name but Janus does. How can The Ancient Monster sealed 5000 years ago have relation to 300 old Edermask.



And you're right. Have some rep.


----------



## Drakor (Apr 11, 2014)

I went on a long shot with that weak "same hair same skin" theory but it worked out. Real question now is can true dragons turn into a human form, or is Matthew quarter and not a half-breed like previously believed?

Considering her father fought Janis to what may have been an equal clash, its unlikely he's a true dragon. Well despite this hopefully they can meet up under good circumstances and teach her how to properly utilize her dragon form. Besides, since Dortellis is perfectly content in his long life he needs to know about the existence of his daughter to disturb that balance not to mention more information on how he failed to take down the creature.


----------



## Bielec (Apr 11, 2014)

Drakor said:


> I went on a long shot with that weak "same hair same skin" theory but it worked out. Real question now is can true dragons turn into a human form, or is Matthew quarter and not a half-breed like previously believed?


If normal dragons didn't have human form then how could they have children with humans?
It is nice That Matthew finnaly might have more of her own story, she needs it a lot, to become more interesting. We're meeting some old characters, even compared to the Edermask, i knew that dragons live longer, but they really seem to be immortal race. Can't wait for next chapter.


----------



## yo586 (Apr 11, 2014)

Drakor said:


> Considering her father fought Janis to what may have been an equal clash, its unlikely he's a true dragon. Well despite this hopefully they can meet up under good circumstances and teach her how to properly utilize her dragon form. Besides, since Dortellis is perfectly content in his long life he needs to know about the existence of his daughter to disturb that balance not to mention more information on how he failed to take down the creature.



Why would him fighting Janis (which seems he lost) mean he isn't a true dragon?


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 11, 2014)

spoiler about the father

*Spoiler*: __ 



 He says he has no problem fighting Janus. However he doesnt even want to look at the ancient monster...


----------



## Drakor (Apr 11, 2014)

Bielec said:


> If normal dragons didn't have human form then how could they have children with humans?
> It is nice That Matthew finnaly might have more of her own story, she needs it a lot, to become more interesting. We're meeting some old characters, even compared to the Edermask, i knew that dragons live longer, but they really seem to be immortal race. Can't wait for next chapter.


We don't know how they procreate, so I didn't want to assume every one of them has a human form. Especially when you consider there would of been very few dragons in the past if they used a human form only to mate. After all, dragon hunting was so popular they went extinct. 



yo586 said:


> Why would him fighting Janis (which seems he lost) mean he isn't a true dragon?


I only think he may not be a pure blood dragon for a few reasons, hype and mainly the feats from what is considered a child(Matthew).

Matthew is considered a dragon fledgling, and we have all seen how much her  increases while , her  also increases greatly. As for durability, she took  a direct blast meant to  while completely offguard and was still .

So based on that, Dortellis's appearance age wise, and the fact the creature knows him he must have some control over his dragon form after all those years if Matthew can do a little in under 10. Not to mention to have fought Janus and still be alive he must have some martial skill at least. If he had all the above and the full power of a real dragon I can't see Fenalia's words about Janus, her and Edermask having similar power to make complete sense.

Edit: Just making it clear, this doesn't mean he might not be a pure blood, I just think he isn't one based on those feats and explanations alone.


----------



## yo586 (Apr 11, 2014)

Drakor said:


> I only think he may not be a pure blood dragon for a few reasons, hype and mainly the feats from what is considered a child(Matthew).
> 
> Matthew is considered a dragon fledgling, and we have all seen how much her  increases while , her  also increases greatly. As for durability, she took  a direct blast meant to  while completely offguard and was still .
> 
> ...



I think the big sticking point here is what Fenelia said. Where its clear Janus didn't break a sweat to beat Edermask, so realistically they aren't in the same ballpark strength wise (currently). I'm going to guess Dortellis is a full dragon and that just goes to show how beastly Janus is. And even more how hyped this monster is.


----------



## Drakor (Apr 23, 2014)

Seems my thoughts about Dortellis is coming true, did not expect the creature to say Edermask was as strong if not stronger. Though that is from a time long ago, and not the current. Still, I can't believe they willingly "broke what didn't need to be fixed" by releasing that thing...I only see hardship for Pierre, Molly, Iremi and Enzu since Matthew should be naturally tanky to compete with that monster and Edermask is Edermask.


----------



## Space (Apr 23, 2014)

Drakor said:


> Seems my thoughts about Dortellis is coming true, did not expect the creature to say Edermask was as strong if not stronger. Though that is from a time long ago, and not the current. Still, I can't believe they willingly "*broke what didn't need to be fixed*" by releasing that thing...I only see hardship for Pierre, Molly, Iremi and Enzu since Matthew should be naturally tanky to compete with that monster and Edermask is Edermask.



Well, Edermask wanted to get the infinite mana, not really fixing anything. I do think Edermask is being really selfish here by putting the entire world at mortal danger since he can lose and set loose a level 9000+ monster here.
Feels like the party went straight to the overpowered final boss and skipped all the training arcs in between.

This is just my prediction, but I think they won't defeat the monster here right away.


----------



## Tracespeck (Apr 23, 2014)

The whole thing with the monster feels really weird right now, almost like the author wrote himself into a corner.  The monster has been hyped by everybody including new characters to be stronger then eldermask.  It's laughed off his attacks so far.  It has infinite mana while we know endurance is eldermasks weakness.  It would feel totally out of place now if he actually beat it.  Gonna feel awkward if it just walks off in the end too.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Apr 24, 2014)

I think most of you forget that Edermask doesn't give a shit about the world or about other people except for Nastasha. I believe that's why the author decided to show us that there's a whole town full of his former travel companions, with most of them being forgotten and left behind.
Imo, his only goal in life is to bring back Nastasha to life/ to wake her up from her coma, while also removing his immortality spell.

In fact, I wouldn't be surprised if he would be happy if the monster was deliberately released onto the world, especially since the entire continent is under the control of Janus. Causing chaos, while also destroying the numerous underlings his nemesis has is a pretty good tactic to improve your chances of victory.

One possible route the author could take is after Edermask loses to the Monster, he redirects him to the current "monster" of this era, Janus, and naturally the Monster will want to challenge him and take over. Unlike his rampage 8 years ago, he wouldn't have to fight through so many lines of defence before reaching Janus because the Monster would destroy them all for him.


----------



## Onihikage (Apr 25, 2014)

c3zz4rr said:


> I think most of you forget that Edermask doesn't give a shit about the world or about other people except for Nastasha. I believe that's why the author decided to show us that there's a whole town full of his former travel companions, with most of them being forgotten and left behind.
> Imo, his only goal in life is to bring back Nastasha to life/ to wake her up from her coma, while also removing his immortality spell.
> 
> In fact, I wouldn't be surprised if he would be happy if the monster was deliberately released onto the world, especially since the entire continent is under the control of Janus. Causing chaos, while also destroying the numerous underlings his nemesis has is a pretty good tactic to improve your chances of victory.
> ...




That sure would be a clever route to take - the winner of a Janus vs Monster battle would be weakened enough for Edermask & Co. to finish them off (maybe).


----------



## Space (Apr 25, 2014)

Onihikage said:


> That sure would be a clever route to take - the winner of a Janus vs Monster battle would be weakened enough for Edermask & Co. to finish them off (maybe).



That sounds like something what the villains would do, not the heroes of a manwha. Not that that would rule this possibility out, just saying.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Apr 25, 2014)

I think the author went full retard with this. This monster is hyped to be super strong and yet Edermask just spent like a qouple of chapters spamming his attacks just to free him.

He made a point in saying Edermask has much lower magic capacity/stamina/whatever than Janus. But after doing all those attacks he will still have strength to fight the monster? That's some NAruto level shit right there with charka/magic just depending on the plot.


----------



## Morglay (Apr 25, 2014)

Grumpy Zoro said:


> I think the author went full retard with this. This monster is hyped to be super strong and yet Edermask just spent like a qouple of chapters spamming his attacks just to free him.
> 
> He made a point in saying Edermask has much lower magic capacity/stamina/whatever than Janus. But after doing all those attacks he will still have strength to fight the monster? That's some NAruto level shit right there with charka/magic just depending on the plot.



I don't think he was going all out releasing the chains. I agree with this whole thing being full retard though.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Apr 25, 2014)

Morglay said:


> I don't think he was going all out releasing the chains. I agree with this whole thing being full retard though.



I didn't mean he went all out, but he's been attacking those chains for some time now, I also doubt some weakass attacks would work on the seal or double lol. It had to take some toll on him. And if tired Edermask will beat that thing than...

I don't know, at this point I think the only way to make this work is for Iremi to go god mode and smack the shit out of that thing and give the monster's heart to Edermask as a gift and proof of her feelings


----------



## Morglay (Apr 25, 2014)

Grumpy Zoro said:


> I didn't mean he went all out, but he's been attacking those chains for some time now, I also doubt some weakass attacks would work on the seal or double lol. It had to take some toll on him. And if tired Edermask will beat that thing than...
> 
> *I don't know, at this point I think the only way to make this work is for Iremi to go god mode and smack the shit out of that thing and give the monster's heart to Edermask as a gift and proof of her feelings*



I think we would need some serious Enzu+Edermask tentacle rape for this to occur.


----------



## Morglay (May 4, 2014)

True power 05 - Confusion 05 Sorry could only find it all on mangadoom, will edit when the long strip versions can be found.

Well that escalated at quite a predictable speed really. Not sure what else somebody can expect when they throw shit at a fan.


----------



## Sphyer (May 4, 2014)

Oh nice, that websites scans for Magician pretty much up to date (though just missing the latest chapter).

Webtoon mode would be nice though but I'll manage.


----------



## Space (May 5, 2014)

Matthew is pretty OP, it's just that she returns to her human form naked every time that's a drag... Wait, why am I complaining about that XD


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 5, 2014)

Kevintju said:


> Matthew is pretty OP, it's just that she returns to her human form naked every time that's a drag... Wait, why am I complaining about that XD



One of the rare occasions, that fiction is actually following common sense.


----------



## Morglay (May 5, 2014)

She's a fucking boss in dragon mode. Stood in front of the heart of darkness complaining about how she really liked those clothes.


----------



## Onihikage (May 5, 2014)

Even when this kind of stuff happens, I'm going nuts wondering not _if_ but _how_ they're going to get out of this alive.

I mean, I can only imagine it being Iremi, especially with what's-her-face saying they'll be fine because Iremi is with them, but still...how? I assume Edermask is buying time at this point for Iremi's Trap Card to activate, but how that's even going to happen at this point is beyond me. Will Iremi's healing spell trigger something, maybe?


----------



## HyperfangTM (May 5, 2014)

Onihikage said:


> Even when this kind of stuff happens, I'm going nuts wondering not _if_ but _how_ they're going to get out of this alive.
> 
> I mean, I can only imagine it being Iremi, especially with what's-her-face saying they'll be fine because Iremi is with them, but still...how? I assume Edermask is buying time at this point for Iremi's Trap Card to activate, but how that's even going to happen at this point is beyond me. Will *Iremi's* healing spell trigger something, maybe?



You mean Molliviore? And yes I am wondering how the hell they are going to escape just an outcome.  Is this a way for the author to make Iremi awaken her true powers? And if Iremi does, wouldn't everyone else she face later on be way weaker than the current ancient monster they are facing?  Unless Janus is not the final villain of the story


----------



## Onihikage (May 6, 2014)

HyperfangTM said:


> You mean Molliviore? And yes I am wondering how the hell they are going to escape just an outcome.  Is this a way for the author to make Iremi awaken her true powers? And if Iremi does, wouldn't everyone else she face later on be way weaker than the current ancient monster they are facing?  Unless Janus is not the final villain of the story



I'm willing to wager that Janus + Fenelia + three-eyes + Dortellis could probably overpower this monster without much difficulty, at least at its current power level.


----------



## Bielec (May 6, 2014)

Now, i want to know how they will get away (assuming that monster is not getting defeated). And I must agree with Iremi, he talks a lot, i think he said more than everyone else together in recent chapters, propably it's because of him almost not talking to anyone for 5000 years.


----------



## Morglay (May 6, 2014)

I am just waiting for it to shut the fuck up and get serious. Then we'll have a show. Would Timeh have been able to cut through the shell and get to the heart in Edermask's place?


----------



## Lord Omnicent (May 6, 2014)

Morglay said:


> I am just waiting for it to shut the fuck up and get serious. Then we'll have a show. Would Timeh have been able to cut through the shell and get to the heart in Edermask's place?



Time could probably cut through it if he lands a hit (I love Time, but he is a glass cannon being a human and all. He can dish out the damage, but don't think he can take the licks ), but after that he probably gets blown up.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 15, 2014)

New chapter out on mangajoy.



And holy shit Edermask, considering how deep they were and how far it went.
He truly pierced the heavens!


----------



## Space (May 15, 2014)

I didn't know so many chapters have been released... almost spoiled myself by going to the last chapter and finding the chapter I left off. But that was a pretty epic last few chapters, really feeling it for the characters.

I think Edermask made a bet there and released 99.9% of his mana in that last attack and in case the monster's heart doesn't provide him with unlimited mana, he dies.


----------



## Morglay (May 17, 2014)

So... Was Edermask lucky that the monster is such a huge target? It was a bamf attack but I can't imagine he has much accuracy when he uses it.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 17, 2014)

He needed somebody to divert its attention to gather his power, so its probably more of a surprise attack, when the enemy is of guard.
But if he gets the heart and the attack actually becomes spammable . . .


----------



## Onihikage (May 17, 2014)

My prediction of a plot twist: His attack destroyed the monster's heart


----------



## Morglay (May 17, 2014)

Will he eat Iremi instead?


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 17, 2014)

Morglay said:


> Will he eat Iremi instead?


----------



## Onihikage (May 18, 2014)

Wouldn't surprise me if Edermask makes Iremi's hidden power into his primary project after this, given that it's also supposed to have infinite mana. I'd like to see Enzu going his own way with his swordsmanship (mainly finding the inner peace that will continue to elude him until he stops being such a beta), and Iremi gaining physical strength in some way or another. This encounter (and the one with Fenelia) should really emphasize to both of them where their biggest weaknesses are.


----------



## Mat?icha (May 19, 2014)

Nice read,  i like it...


----------



## Onihikage (May 23, 2014)

New chapter out on Mangajoy.


----------



## Morglay (May 24, 2014)

Wait? What? Is that... The Queen diva?


----------



## Space (Jun 6, 2014)

Latest chapter is out, Beginning (05). Man, shit is gonna hit the fan if I understood the chapter correctly.


----------



## Onihikage (Jun 6, 2014)

Kevintju said:


> Latest chapter is out, Beginning (05). Man, shit is gonna hit the fan if I understood the chapter correctly.



I think you did, and IT'S ABOUT FUCKING TIME


----------



## Morglay (Jun 6, 2014)

Aw hell yeah.


----------



## Space (Jun 12, 2014)

New chapter's out!

Enjoy! Is all I'm going to say.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 12, 2014)

i wish this ancient monster wasnt so underwhelming


----------



## Onihikage (Jun 12, 2014)

iremi op plz nerf


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jun 12, 2014)

This feels way to much like a deus ex machina  to enjoy this outcome.
Not only can she fodderize the monster, but she somehow knows how to use all her power to the furthest extent?
All this skill, despite the fact she was always sealed and could never even attempt to use her powers, makes her feel really cheap.


----------



## Onihikage (Jun 12, 2014)

This is obviously a different Iremi entirely from the one we know. Her whole personality is different, and she both knows about and has control over the full extent of her powers.

It's clear to me that this Iremi would wipe the floor with any other character in the entire series, even Huan + Janus + Fenelia going all-out, so she probably isn't here to stay. This whole multiple-personalities business is certainly going to become the focal point of the plot now.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 12, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> This feels way to much like a deus ex machina  to enjoy this outcome.
> Not only can she fodderize the monster, but she somehow knows how to use all her power to the furthest extent?
> All this skill, despite the fact she was always sealed and could never even attempt to use her powers, makes her feel really cheap.



There was no other way to defeat it and it was set up so this would happen, literally everything since Fenelia lead up to it. It's pretty easy to stomach.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jun 12, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> There was no other way to defeat it and it was set up so this would happen, literally everything since Fenelia lead up to it. It's pretty easy to stomach.




Her awakening and being a major factor was obvious from the moment the monster was mentioned.
Her utterly annihilating it on the other hand, is completely anticlimactic.
 Its not even exciting seeing her do this shit.
 After all that build up on the unrivaled monster, Iremi completely humiliated it.

Its terrible writing, imo.
The fact it was hinted at and predictable doesn't make it good.
 I could write a story and show a guy praying at the beginning, then reveal the gods are real and that they even help out occasionally. 
That doesn't mean having one appear at the climax of the story and have him handwave the threat away,  a good twist.


----------



## Morglay (Jun 12, 2014)

And with this Edermask has his way of stomping Janus.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 12, 2014)

This isn't Iremi.
If anyone played Xenoblade...you might know what Im thinking.

Yeah it might be the "original" personality or it might be the case that it's a separate being that has been dormant in Iremi since before Wandra found her.

Could you imagine...if this is Natasha? Same girl Timeh was watching for Edermask?
She was a comatose immortal from Janus & Edermask time right?
Lol if she took refuge inside Iremi


----------



## Morglay (Jun 12, 2014)

That would be quite the 3 way.


----------



## Space (Jun 13, 2014)

Nah the way this Iremi spoke it was clear that she was another soul/personality using the same body, but had always lied dormant because of the seal. Dormant in the sense that it had no control over the body, yet it kinda knew what's going on on the outside. Just a classic case of an evil and a good using the same body, which I think has been used in stories all the time.

I don't agree that this is bad writing, though it did felt a bit forced. The power gap between the monster and Iremi is large now, but don't forget the monster's energy it had stored for so many years is transferred to Iremi. The monster now only has his near immortal body to rely on. This case of deus ex machina can at least be explained.


----------



## Morglay (Jun 13, 2014)

So wait, is it possible all the Runes/spells Iremi has read over the years - that reinforced her seal, could now be used practically in combat? If so then Wandra really fucked herself with that idea.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 13, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> Her awakening and being a major factor was obvious from the moment the monster was mentioned.
> Her utterly annihilating it on the other hand, is completely anticlimactic.
> Its not even exciting seeing her do this shit.
> After all that build up on the unrivaled monster, Iremi completely humiliated it.
> ...



Agreed

This is a monster who was hyped as pretty much having the whole world unable to kill it and rivalin janus and now hes getting toyed with

Ill wait but it would have been more appropriate to have her on a similar level not a whooe tier above everyone in the manga

Now its gonna seem dumb if she later struggles or doesnt appear again


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 13, 2014)

Yeah, I have to agree that all that hype/drama this entire time just for Iremi's alter ego to not just win but absolutely curbstomp hardcore is kind of downer in some sense. I can understand why it's happening though but yeah, it isn't really something I'm enjoying too much either.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 13, 2014)

I think its because this Iremi will be set up eventually as a threat.
So evolve the alter-ego immediately into wtf tier.
The entire battle was set up to hype Iremi.
We've been intentionally given the idea her other personality might be dangerous if she is less then this monster and they eventually squeezed out a win then she still remains something they can handle as a group.

As it is now its impossible to handle this iremi who is beyond the AM. The only point in that is if Iremi is a threat going forward. Even if she lapses back after the fight they now know if she resurfaces they can all be wiped out without any ability to resist given the style of this story they will immediately talk about Iremi and their safety around her.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 4, 2014)

well this has gone terribly imo


----------



## Onihikage (Jul 4, 2014)

ensoriki said:


> I think its because this Iremi will be set up eventually as a threat.
> So evolve the alter-ego immediately into wtf tier.
> The entire battle was set up to hype Iremi.
> We've been intentionally given the idea her other personality might be dangerous if she is less then this monster and they eventually squeezed out a win then she still remains something they can handle as a group.
> ...





ensoriki said:


> I think its because this Iremi will be set up eventually as a threat.





ensoriki said:


> eventually




god dayum that was quick 

Seriously, this seems like a damn good prediction to me, just a little off on the timing.

Also, I'm liking how Iremi as a character is coming to be a clever twist on the typical "monster inside me which makes me stronger" trope. Iremi instead IS the powerful monster, and the one sealed inside was just a rampaging personality.


----------



## Onihikage (Jul 18, 2014)

Two new chapters out. Interesting turn of events. Now it all makes sense.


----------



## Nanja (Jul 25, 2014)

It's still shit-tier writing though. 

That escalated and was resolved way too fast. The pacing was terrible from the start of the monster fight.

Also, why the hell is she even that strong? It's pretty ridiculous and makes it seem like every other major character, Janus included, probably aren't in her league.


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 25, 2014)

I'll agree to a degree that the pacing did feel really slow and the conclusion of the monsters defeat was so anticlimactic after so much build up. Iremi's otherside being able to draw so much power to fodderize that creature really left a bad taste in my mouth.

Kind of a shame how things turned out since this fight started out pretty good.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jul 25, 2014)

This was a text book deus ex machina.
She literally appeared to solve their problem and was immediately sealed back into her box by Jung as soon as her purpose ended.

As an optimist the only silver lining I could find here, is the fact I can completely empathize with Edermask disappointment with this conclusion.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 25, 2014)

also i like how he said about so many sacrifice were made when no one died lol


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 25, 2014)

No one had to die, they all put their lives on the line for Edermask and there is nothing to show for it that is what he means.

I feel kinda sorry for "real" Iremi, it _is_ her body. If she didn't go off on this initial rant about killing everyone...I'd be a real dilemma. Shoot girl even likes Enzu and said she'd kill him anyways.

Like I said I think this is going to be a substantial talking point. If that seal breaks none of them have the strength to stop her from killing them and the "real" Iremi definitely holds something against them.
However I think the fact that Enzu was asleep currently would make him (predictably?) the solution in the future.

The real qualm is if they don't do anything with real Iremi going forward. If she existed literally just to come in now and go away its pretty silly.


----------



## Morglay (Jul 25, 2014)

ensoriki said:


> The real qualm is if they don't do anything with real Iremi going forward. If she existed literally just to come in now and go away its pretty silly.



I imagine she will play a big part in the story to follow. If she doesn't then that will be fully retarded.


----------



## Mizura (Jul 25, 2014)

You guys, that's why I like Kubera more. It has a seemingly slow start, but it has a coherent storyline that focuses on building up plot and character interactions (in both intensity and complexity) rather than focusing on hype like Magician often tends to do. If anything, Kubera underhypes events and characters that could would have received tons of hype in Magician.

There are parts I like in Magician, but I gag whenever the characters join in on a hype chorus (Omg, he's so strong! Was he always like that? As expected). xP


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 25, 2014)

Morglay said:


> I imagine she will play a big part in the story to follow. If she doesn't then that will be fully retarded.


I have no doubt, just stating in relation to Clandestines comment.



Mizura said:


> You guys, that's why I like Kubera more. It has a seemingly slow start, but it has a coherent storyline that focuses on building up plot and character interactions (in both intensity and complexity) rather than focusing on hype like Magician often tends to do. If anything, Kubera underhypes events and characters that could would have received tons of hype in Magician.
> 
> There are parts I like in Magician, but I gag whenever the characters join in on a hype chorus (Omg, he's so strong! Was he always like that? As expected). xP


What power hype?
The AM was created for the soul purpose of revealing the real Iremi and how dangerous she is.


----------



## Mizura (Jul 25, 2014)

Magician hypes characters allllll the time. Do you need examples?


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 25, 2014)

Mizura said:


> Magician hypes characters allllll the time. Do you need examples?


The hype doesn't mean anything Magicians "power tiers" pretty much dont move. We pretty much had all our "upper levels" established from part 1 and then new characters just hover at that strength at best. The power hype is mostly relative to Enzu.

The brother & sister? Relative to Enzu.
Guard captain? Relative to Enzu.
Kal? Relative to Enzu
Shadow? Relative to Enzu.

We get continually that Enzu isn't anything compared to Iremi...sealed.
We get that Janus, Edermask, Matthews father, Fenelia, Edan, Huan(?) all operate around a "upper level".
AM was supposed to break that normalcy, for the purpose of showing Iremi is above everyone.

Magician hypes characters but we already know that relative to Edermask most of those characters are at best on par or weaker. So the characters strength isn't a big deal unless it goes against Enzu because anything weaker then Edermask is fodder to Iremi.

Going with that....you take in the different locations and see it as a adventure manga...because really the only one whose really showing any "shounen" kinda growth is Enzu. Everyone else is already stagnant.


Kubera displays the strength gap between characters and not infrequently at all.

If Magician has any fault to Kubera its that Kubera plays with the idea that you don't know all the pieces and lets you try to think of what the full picture will be. Magician doesn't really build its mystery. In fact despite being the major thing driving everything forward, I still don't really get the deal between Janus and Edermask, nor does it really matter at this current moment.


----------



## Mizura (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm talking about the part where the characters are often standing around going 'ooh' and 'aah' at everything. It really irritates me. Ever heard of show vs tell? All the characters in Magician are always 'telling' how impressive this or that character is. For this last arc, for example:


*Spoiler*: __ 



I heard multitudes of seals have been placed here. Will Yoong be alright by himself?
If he can, he must be considerably skilled.
H-his hand is emitting light?! ( <- oh come on, they never saw magic before?)
So bright...
Th-this is...
Wow...

Wh-what's this all of a sudden?!
Has the thing gone insane?!
I feel my head ripping apart just from his laughter!
The entire place is trembling...
I can't take this any longer!!!
This crazy...!

[Insert super long talk between Dortellis and Janus on how awesome humans are]

I-if Yoong showed any sign of hesitation, he would have attacked him immediately. 
I'm beginning to feel the killing intent in this room rising.
Hoh.... what are you planning? Are you Really planning to listen to that human being? Who in the world is this human for you to act as such? To think this five thousand year old seal would be broken this simply... How amusing, how truly amusing...

Wh-what incredible killing intent.
Merely opening this path is this awful? T-to think my body would start trembling on its own...
This feeling is similar to that of Ajussi nin years ago
Yeah. This aura is near identical to the one that made me gain consciousness back then. If there's anything different, it's the fact that this ancient monster lets off this aura naturally. We may be feeling killing intent, but that monster is simply breathing.

This world longs for a ruler. The seat that I have once lost... desperately calls for me...
Perhaps it's due to having been imprisoned for so long... but you talk too much. (<- I definitely agree with This part)

What outrageous power.
Although that thing isn't the main body, maybe we stand a chance.

Truly impressive. Have humans already become this powerful existence?
As I feared. Did that attack have any effect?
Looks like we're in for a long run.
I wonder if there will even be room for us to get involved...
Haa, at this rate, I can't see an end in sight.

H-he decimated the surroundings in an instant?
Are you telling me he's this powerful even when he's sealed?
If we take a single hit from this...

But apart from that, I have to say that I am surprised. To be honest, I feel rather moved. Are you truly a human being? I can't be sure, but I feel you would be able to stand your ground against Dortellis. What in the world occurred for a human being to become such a powerful existence? Humans were an existence stuck in the middle of larger forces, constantly under threat. The weakest and most powerless race were human beings.
Have you that much confidence? If not... Have you overestimated where you stand due to your conceit? Either way, there is no change in what I have to gain... but meeting someone like you is a first. Just What is it that is making you this desperate?

D-don't tell me the chains themselves are... 
Now we Really reached the point of no return. 
To think all these chains were seals...
Now we don't have any choice other than to move forward.
All we can do now is believe in Ajussi...

Ahh, much better than before. This time, my body is overflowing with power. How marvelous. My regeneration speed has increased. [...] How impressive. It seems I have sorely underestimated your abilities. That power rivals or even surpasses Dortellis' level of strength. 



Something about that just feels... extremely stupid. Instead of commenting about the killing intent, for example, it could have been 'shown' in a visual panel. There's a recent example of that in Assassination Classroom, for example:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[



Instead, in Magician, they just stood around and kept talking (the fact that they're blabbing at all kind of kills the tension). I don't want the people narrating how scary and powerful he is, I want to see for myself. And the fact that the monster kept going 'ooh, aah, impressive, BUT' also feels rather silly. If you're an overwhelming monster, act like it.


----------



## Onihikage (Aug 3, 2014)

New chapter is out. Can someone who actually remembers stuff tell me what Cantera is and why Edermask is so shocked at hearing it?


----------



## Morglay (Aug 3, 2014)

Onihikage said:


> New chapter is out. Can someone who actually remembers stuff tell me what* Cantera* is and why Edermask is so shocked at hearing it?



Its that thing two or more guys do together that everybody knows but no one bothers to speak about.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Aug 4, 2014)

Onihikage said:


> New chapter is out. Can someone who actually remembers stuff tell me what Cantera is and why Edermask is so shocked at hearing it?



It explains why the monster possesses infinite magic.
Cantera is the name of their world/planet. 
This would imply he is the embodiment of the world itself.

Now I wonder if Iremi's lineage is directly connected to him or is he speaking metaphorically, calling humans the children of the earth (or Cantera in this case).


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Sep 4, 2014)

Now we know it was a metaphor. Everything on that planet is his child.
Also I really started to feel for him. 
Which is surprising, considering his attitude in that fight.


----------



## Space (Sep 4, 2014)

I think the parent child thing was meant pretty literally. He actually created everything, including all living beings. I must say his story is pretty interesting, but knowing his background story, I find it even more unbelievable how evil iremi could fodderize him that easily. He's supposed to be top class God-tier, even in his weakened state. Ah well, let's see how this goes on, the author had written a great story so far, so my faith in him is not lost yet.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Sep 4, 2014)

Yeah. I really hate the author giving her ultimate power.
It just makes her boring to me.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 5, 2014)

Eyes of God and the heart of God... Edermask got a serious buff.


----------



## Onihikage (Sep 25, 2014)

There's a Part 3 now? And we have to wait until the end of November to get it??


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 26, 2014)

Nenomius..... Finally a name I can shorten.

Welcome.... El Neno.


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 26, 2014)

Didn't expect to learn Edermasks true name so soon.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 26, 2014)

El neno can't be beat...ignoring iremi.
Funny how Enzu was unconscious for it all.
Especially when the real Iremi praised him and said shed kill him at the same time.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 26, 2014)

Well don't know what Arumio can against the current Edermask. Not sure how long Edan and Fenelia will hang with him, and seeing as he has unlimited mana now Arumio can't really wait for him to tire out.


----------



## Morglay (Jun 11, 2015)

Thanks for the link. Haven't read this since the monster went down so it was nice to catch up. Funny to see how Arumio was always a dick.


----------



## Onihikage (Jun 11, 2015)

Yeah, I've been getting updates from another site since ReadManga's RSS feed is lousy, but it seems even they've stopped. Good to finally see Edermask's real backstory.


----------



## Black Mirror (Sep 1, 2016)

Been long since i read this but webtoon is slowly catching up

Chapter 140

Enzu da besto


----------



## Morglay (Sep 1, 2016)

Read the Timeh fight on webtoons and I have to say the translation were really poor compared to Omas. Took some of the epicness of the fight away.


----------

